# What makes you nerd rage thread?



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

We have threads for happiness, unhappiness, random confessions, blah blah blah. It's time we have a what makes you nerd rage.


So I ask you BHM/FFA's, what makes you nerd rage?


I'll start it off....


Smart phones, retarded batteries, I nerd rage to the max with that shit.


----------



## Melian (Nov 9, 2011)

Did the N64 conversation trigger this? 

Here's a few:
1. ignorance of basic biology
2. bad cosplays
3. "gamer" girls ("I kick ass at Wii bowling!!")


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Melian said:


> Did the N64 conversation trigger this?
> 
> Here's a few:
> 1. ignorance of basic biology
> ...



My phone battery just died


----------



## Vageta (Nov 9, 2011)

Episodes I, II, and III


----------



## Deanna (Nov 9, 2011)

When movies don't stay true to their novel counterparts.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 9, 2011)

Vampires that breathe or sparkle,
Dubbed anime,
Shitty american remakes of brilliant foriegn films,
Dodgy voice actors who try to do aussie accents. Just hire a fucking aussie and get it right,
FFXII, Naruto, Bleach, Yugioh and Inu Yasha cosplayers,
Dumb girls who speak japanese and take on the affectations of anime characters. WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?!?
Girls who wear cat ears to be cute/quirky,
Gilbert and Sullivan,
Bad grammer and rhyming in songs that is not intentional.


----------



## Tad (Nov 9, 2011)

When non-comedies just wave some science sounding name at whatever magical ability they happen to want to use, without putting any apparent thought into it whatsoever. I'm not demanding they explain how whatever special effect is supposed to be accomplished, but at least have someone who knows what the terminology actually means, and maybe avoid the most severe inconsistencies (if it doesn't burn you when you stand beside it, it also won't ignite wood at that range, etc)


----------



## Tad (Nov 9, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Dumb girls who speak japanese and take on the affectations of anime characters. WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?!?
> Girls who wear cat ears to be cute/quirky,



Hence this: http://www.warehouse23.com/item.html?id=SP3001

and the comic sequence that starts here: http://www.somethingpositive.net/sp11162008.shtml


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 9, 2011)

When someone says they got a cold....from being outside in the cold. I literally SNAP.


----------



## mischel (Nov 9, 2011)

What about RAGE comics? Allowed? ^^







PM me if you liked my comic ...


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 9, 2011)

Girls like Jessica Chobot who played a video game, like, once. And suddenly the gaming community like jizzes so hard over her and calls her a girl gamer. Um, no.

And people who call themselves anime fans when all they watch is Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece (or the rest of the dubs they air on Adult Swim)

When people use the term anime convention loosely. If I see a bunch of Final Fantasy cosplays and gaming forums, its not an anime convention, but a Japanese culture convention (if that)


----------



## CGL1978 (Nov 9, 2011)

remakes of great horror movies


----------



## Fat Brian (Nov 9, 2011)

I hate surprise nerds, who try to nerd on you about something but when you try to engage in some nerd on nerd talk they all of a sudden don't have anymore to say. This happened to me this morning at work, a guy was showing me some pics of a WWII Spitfire he took at an airshow this past weekend and being a huge WWII aircraft and armor nut I immediately recognized what mark designation the plane was and began talking about the different features of each version. Then he was all "I don't really know much about aircraft I just thought you would think it was cool". No, you were trying to nerd on me and got outnerded and then you got embarrassed and shut up. We were having a nice talk but because I became the teacher you ain't got nothing more to say, I see how it is.


----------



## Broadside (Nov 9, 2011)

Morgan Webb's gaming review's. I feel like she's a hyper feminist and wants to destroy any video game character who's boobs are bigger than an A cup. This may be totally unjustified, but it's the way I feel.

Oh and FUCK all you haters who lambasted Duke Nukem Forever! That game was fun damnit! Quit being so critical!

Finally, any Apple fan boy who will not hear anything bad about their beloved, over priced, products. I mean seriously? You're going to defend a fucking phone that you can't even take the battery out of?!?!? "OMG if my iPhone was an iWoman, I'd stick my iDick in it!" Fuck. That.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 9, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Morgan Webb's gaming review's. I feel like she's a hyper feminist and wants to destroy any video game character who's boobs are bigger than an A cup. This may be totally unjustified, but it's the way I feel.
> 
> Oh and FUCK all you haters who lambasted Duke Nukem Forever! That game was fun damnit! Quit being so critical!
> 
> Finally, any Apple fan boy who will not hear anything bad about their beloved, over priced, products. I mean seriously? You're going to defend a fucking phone that you can't even take the battery out of?!?!? "OMG if my iPhone was an iWoman, I'd stick my iDick in it!" Fuck. That.



Yeah eff Morgan Webb. I am an all natural F cup and I am in no way exploited or sexualized. She's just pissed because she's flat. Inferiority complex much? I think yes.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 9, 2011)

My nerd rage?


HAN SHOT FIRST!!!!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 9, 2011)

The Harry Potter movie series. STOP CHANGING SHIT, YOU ASSHOLES. THESE BOOKS WERE FLAWLESS AND ALREADY SET UP EXCELLENT CINEMATOGRAPHY. 

Especially the 5th and 6th books. RAGE


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 9, 2011)

I nerd rage so hard when people say Mnemosyne is hentai. ITS NOT :doh:


----------



## Ola (Nov 9, 2011)

Off the top of my head:

*1.* Blizzard Entertainment and the way they happily trample all over world lore in their games, rewrite and clearly make shit up as they go along. I roleplay in WoW, and it would be helpful if they wouldn't retcon integral parts of the story all the fucking time.
*2.* If anyone suggests Peter Forsberg was an overrated hockey player or in any way trash talks him, I will rant at that bitch for hours. Holy ground, dude! Back off!
*3.* People that drink half a beer and think they are drunk. Especially when they try to "go crazy" by jumping around and flailing their arms a bit, and ask you if you can bring them out on some nightly adventures. But once you actually do, they either pussy out as soon as you're about to leave the neighborhood, or they don't actually want to do anything crazy, like going to another town and offering bacon to strangers, or going out into the woods at night to chase ghosts. No, they are just content going for a walk and saying "wow I'm soooo drunk!" every three seconds. Then they wanna go home and sleep. Blah!

Normally I don't rage. But all of the above can literally make me lose my shit under the "right" circumstances.


----------



## mischel (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like im the biggest nerd here... :<



mischel said:


> What about RAGE comics? Allowed? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm speechless, seriously.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 10, 2011)

mischel said:


> Looks like im the biggest nerd here... :<



I'm a blunt lady, so I'll just say it...

You're not the biggest nerd here bc of how you severely raped memes that were cool like a couple years ago and used them in a rather unusual manner.




I mean nothing bad by this. But yeah. lol


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 10, 2011)

He may actually mean being the biggest (of the) nerd(s) as opposed to being the very nerdiest.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> He may actually mean being the biggest (of the) nerd(s) as opposed to being the very nerdiest.



True. But he';s yet to prove his nerd-dom.  Misuse of overdone memes say nothing.


----------



## HereticFA (Nov 10, 2011)

That's easy, misuse of the word "nerd".

Geeks buy technology, nerds create technology. 

View attachment nerdpride_pin.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 10, 2011)

HereticFA said:


> That's easy, misuse of the word "nerd".
> 
> Geeks buy technology, nerds create technology.



My phone is what I read my comics on


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 10, 2011)

The way I've always approached it is to think of Geeks as specialists, specific to some particular area of interest, e.g. comic-geek, science-geek, Japan-geek, programming-geek, etc...whereas the title nerd lent-itself to more of a generalist p.o.v. or how the person approaches things. Like, a person could be a geek with respect to one or two specific areas and still be otherwise normal. Although, the biggest geeks are, likely, deep-down nerds; as most serious nerds have some type of geek-specialty.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 10, 2011)

You guys are putting too much thought into this lol

It's an expression 


*Nerd Rage* 
Term used to describe extreme anger, offence, indignation, and other similar emotions by a nerd, geek or similar. Nerd Rage can be triggered by a number of things, most commonly through helplessness in the face of bullying, internet fights, or seeing their favorite film/show/anime/etc degraded or insulted in some way.
_"So, did you see the new Transformers movie?" 
"Yea. Michael Bay screwed it up so badly, it set my Nerd Rage off big-time."_


----------



## Jess87 (Nov 10, 2011)

1. Rob Liefeld
2. Shakespeare conspiracy theories. Not to be egotistical, but I'm pretty sure Anonymous was created just to irritate me.
3. Apple products and the people that obsess over them.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 10, 2011)

Thing was, he didn't get any attention from posting that lame comic, then quoted himself just to annoy us one more time. I'm nerd raging right now.

There. I said it.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 10, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> "_You guys are putting too much thought into this lol..._"


No, I think I understand; I was just responding to *murlocs*, she's the one...


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 10, 2011)

I nerd rage over the religious/scientific ways of thought. I mean even if I achieve a perfect mind/body/spirit balance and live forever..I'm still stuck on a effing planet that will blow up when the sun goes supernova. So if my God/Goddess/or whatever doesn't give me the vision to get off this planet after all these centuries or if I figure out a way and get shanked right before I do it..it really makes me wonder what the eff is the real deal. Then I watch movies like Groundhog Day and figure..I might as well make the best of it.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 10, 2011)

The label, nerd, itself. 

If one shows intelligence, intellectual interests, or an interest in something considered to be "nerdy", one is labelled as a "nerd". This would be fine, except it tends to include the presumptive, negative stereotypes as well. Such as, being socially awkward, physically inept, shy, etc.

However, the opposite is more likely to cause rage. The assumption that anyone that fits the archetypal image of the nerd, or has "nerdy" interests, is of high intelligence.


----------



## Melian (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry Rich, but your thread itself was already making me nerd rage on the first page....

It started off with the best intentions, though.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 10, 2011)

the big bang theory. raaaaaaaage! (the actual theory, not the show)


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 10, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Thing was, he didn't get any attention from posting that lame comic, then quoted himself just to annoy us one more time. I'm nerd raging right now.
> 
> There. I said it.



:bow:

THANK YOU lol.....

Glad I'm not the only one who saw that and was a) quite disturbed. and b) Nerd raged over a shoddy comic with some copy/paste memes....


----------



## Broadside (Nov 10, 2011)

Brian Posehn: Nerd Rage!!!


----------



## Deanna (Nov 11, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> the big bang theory. raaaaaaaage! (the actual theory, not the show)



Bazinga!

I nerd obsess over the show.


----------



## sctrdshadows6 (Nov 11, 2011)

mischel said:


> Looks like im the biggest nerd here... :<



Well......... 

View attachment 8267.that%20post%20gave%20me%20cancer.jpg-610x0.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 11, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Bazinga!
> 
> I nerd obsess over the show.



so do I. I love it.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 11, 2011)

The Sheldon character irritates the crap out of me.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dromond said:


> The Sheldon character irritates the crap out of me.



I agree. I have a deep dark hatred for shows like TBBT, How I met your mother, and Glee. They're just not, well, good (to me anyways).


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 11, 2011)

FIRST OFF! ....After that little eye raping I was made privy to on the first page, I had to go visit r/aww on reddit to not poke my own eyes out with rusty spoons. (Mmm...rusty spoons). SO, thanks for that mischel, you creepy fuck.

Now that that's out of the way, let's begin, shall we?

- Michael. Bay. Grrr.
- In that same vein, remakes. WHY THE FUCK DID YOU REMAKE LET THE RIGHT ONE IN WHEN IT'S BARELY 5 YEARS OLD!
- Apple fanboys/girls
- Hipsters
- LOST hate
- I think I'm gonna hafta agree with Jess87 and go with fucking Liefeld
- Larry of Larry's Comics. He's a cock mongler.
- Claudia Christian. Washed up has been who has nothing better to do than cook supper for complete strangers and talk about the cast of Babylon 5 constantly playing grab-ass.

The last two were on my radio show, so those are from first hand experience (I booked neither of them)


----------



## Dromond (Nov 11, 2011)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I agree. I have a deep dark hatred for shows like TBBT, How I met your mother, and Glee. They're just not, well, good (to me anyways).



Preach it, brother!


----------



## Treach (Nov 11, 2011)

First thing's first...I gotta give most props to savethemurlocs11 as everything she's said in this thread has been the gospel truth. That comic was stains and Big Bang Theory is poop from a butt (how anyone can get it up for Sheldon aka "Least Likable Character on Television" is beyond me).

Now for a brief selection off my list (some of which have already been mentioned by others in this thread). Also I'm going to preemptively apologize if you fall under any of these categories - I'm making generalizations and there are exceptions to all rules so please don't think I'm going at your throat specifically:

-Bad cosplay, and specifically people cosplaying outside of their body-type. Fat Yoko/Sailor Whoever/Vash the Stampede does not look good, sorry.
-Dubbed anime. Typically this is the worst although there are some standouts (FMA: Brotherhood)
-George Lucas. Quit going Penn State on my childhood you fucking prick (topical zinger!)
-Dr. Who fans. I'm sick of people calling my nerd credibility into question because I don't like this show despite the fact they nearly all just jumped on this bandwagon in the last few years.
-Firefly Fans. Where were all of you when the show needed viewers to not die on the vine? And now that it's gone you complain and complain.
-Joss Whedon. He's a good writer, specifically his comic work, but I can't stand any of his non-Firefly TV shows.
-Felicia Day. Am I the only one who thinks she comes off like a total bitch all the time?
-Deadpool. Period.
-Marvel Comics. My god does this company need to bite the bullet and do a Crisis on Infinite Earths-esque reboot of their universe.
-DC Comics. By contrast DC needs to stop doing reboots.
-Jhonen Vasquez fans. I like this dude's work myself but in general JV fans are like Juggalos without face paint (read: the worst)
-Nintendo. I feel like the WiiU is an actual insult to the intelligence of the people who grew up keeping Nintendo in business. Being able to play the same games as systems 6-7 years old is not a great bullet point.

Okay, I'm gonna stop there because I could go on for approximately forever.


----------



## Ola (Nov 11, 2011)

For the sake of stirring up some actual arguments in this thread I will object to two things mentioned. Simply because sometimes when people nerdrage over these particular things I almost nerdrage over their nerdrage. xD



Goreki said:


> Dubbed anime,





Treach said:


> -Dubbed anime. Typically this is the worst although there are some standouts (FMA: Brotherhood)


I seriously never got this. Sure, in some cases the originals are better, but an Anime like Baccano, or Hellsing, which takes place in America and Britain respectively... Doesn't it actually make more sense that they speak English? And in an anime like Code Geass, as awesome as the japanese version of Lelouch is, when he tries to speak English and goes "RERUCHOUA VI BRITTANIEA CUMMENDS YE!" I tend to facepalm so hard I nearly hurt myself.

And to return to Hellsing for a bit... Here is exhibit B:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDnu0giUS00

I guess I don't see why it's worth getting upset over. Just watch the version you prefer. But that said, I suppose I WOULD nerdrage if I watched an anime dubbed into Swedish...



Broadside said:


> Finally, any Apple fan boy who will not hear anything bad about their beloved, over priced, products. I mean seriously? You're going to defend a fucking phone that you can't even take the battery out of?!?!? "OMG if my iPhone was an iWoman, I'd stick my iDick in it!" Fuck. That.





theronin23 said:


> Apple fanboys/girls


But aren't the "anti-fans" just as bad? When it comes to computers they are more often than not hardcore Windows-huggers that are gushing just as much over their own favorite products.

If anything makes ME nerdrage it's when people try to start Windows vs. Mac wars or similar, and discredit the other product because they cheer for their own favorite like they would cheer for a sports team. It's true that Apple products are expensive, but for us technologically unintelligent people they are easy to use. I have an iMac just so I can play games in Boot Camp (Windows mode) and do office/school work more easily in "Mac Mode". I wish the computer wouldn't burn such a hole in my wallet, but I see it as getting the best from two worlds.

As for the phones/other stuff... different tastes. *shrug* I just think the hate I see is just as irrational as the blind love that some of the more obsessed fans show.


----------



## Treach (Nov 12, 2011)

Ola said:


> I seriously never got this. Sure, in some cases the originals are better, but an Anime like Baccano, or Hellsing, which takes place in America and Britain respectively... Doesn't it actually make more sense that they speak English? And in an anime like Code Geass, as awesome as the japanese version of Lelouch is, when he tries to speak English and goes "RERUCHOUA VI BRITTANIEA CUMMENDS YE!" I tend to facepalm so hard I nearly hurt myself



For me it's a three-fold problem: 1.) The dialogue doesn't fit the mouth animation properly, which leads to 2.) lines of dialogue being changed to attempt to rectify that situation. And finally 3.) I prefer the Japanese language when it comes to the melodramatic nonsense coming out of characters' mouths because it sounds less stupid if I can't understand it spoken. That might sound ridiculous but I'm the same way with music lyrics - I like a lot of Japanese music and it's largely because I find English lyrics to be mostly-asinine and without being able to understand them Japanese lyrics are more voice-as-instrument. Also for what it's worth I think Japanese voice actors typically put more into it.

As for just watching what I prefer...well, I mean, yeah, that's what I do. And I don't go at anyone's throat for favoring dubbed shows. Of course I think they're wrong, but what do I care if my opinion clashes with theirs? It's just that anime in general is a nerd hobby and I have a distaste for dubbed anime, so I figured I'd air it here.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 12, 2011)

Treach said:


> For me it's a three-fold problem: 1.) The dialogue doesn't fit the mouth animation properly, which leads to 2.) lines of dialogue being changed to attempt to rectify that situation. And finally 3.) I prefer the Japanese language when it comes to the melodramatic nonsense coming out of characters' mouths because it sounds less stupid if I can't understand it spoken. That might sound ridiculous but I'm the same way with music lyrics - I like a lot of Japanese music and it's largely because I find English lyrics to be mostly-asinine and without being able to understand them Japanese lyrics are more voice-as-instrument. Also for what it's worth I think Japanese voice actors typically put more into it.
> 
> As for just watching what I prefer...well, I mean, yeah, that's what I do. And I don't go at anyone's throat for favoring dubbed shows. Of course I think they're wrong, but what do I care if my opinion clashes with theirs? It's just that anime in general is a nerd hobby and I have a distaste for dubbed anime, so I figured I'd air it here.



i love dubbed anime! i feel like english voice casts usually fit my expectations better. especially since japanese women do a lot of male characters. Cowboy Bebop, Trigun and FMA were really the first anime series i really got into and i thought the dubbing was really good. good enough that i had to holdoff on watching Brotherhood because the characters just didnt sound like themselves to me without the dubbing.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 12, 2011)

When you accidentally steal something in Skyrim and get raped by the guards.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 12, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i love dubbed anime! i feel like english voice casts usually fit my expectations better. especially since japanese women do a lot of male characters. Cowboy Bebop, Trigun and FMA were really the first anime series i really got into and i thought the dubbing was really good. good enough that i had to holdoff on watching Brotherhood because the characters just didnt sound like themselves to me without the dubbing.



The dubbing in those aren't horrible at all. Its when you get into awesome underrated shit like Mnemosyne and there are two tollerable voice actors and the rest make you want to kill babies...

Oh, but the dub of SHin-Chan is arguable the best dub ever XD


----------



## SanDiega (Nov 12, 2011)

I am geography nerd. When people talk about knowing someone or going to "Czechoslavakia", I rage.


Edit: This actually comes up more than one would expect.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 12, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> I am geography nerd. When people talk about knowing someone or going to "Czechoslavakia", I rage.




I'm half Czechoslovakian.


----------



## SanDiega (Nov 12, 2011)

Deanna said:


> I'm half Czechoslovakian.



However, you could never go to Czechoslovakia because it is no longer a country.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 12, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> However, you could never go to Czechoslovakia because it is no longer a country.



Somehow "Czech Republican" or "Slovakian" aren't as exciting to say.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 12, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> However, you could never go to Czechoslovakia because it is no longer a country.



:/ I thought this was common knowledge?


----------



## penguin (Nov 12, 2011)

Treach said:


> That comic was stains and Big Bang Theory is poop from a butt (how anyone can get it up for Sheldon aka "Least Likable Character on Television" is beyond me).



Sheldon isn't meant to be likeable. He's meant to be an annoying know it all pain in the ass. I think he's a great character, and that a lot of people forget you have to have characters you don't like as people in a show. I love that show, it's one of my favourites. 



> But aren't the "anti-fans" just as bad? When it comes to computers they are more often than not hardcore Windows-huggers that are gushing just as much over their own favorite products.



Anti-anything fans who are just as rabid as the fans are just as annoying. It's fine to dislike something, but when you get your hate-on over it, you're no better than those who defend it to the death. Get some damn perspective.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 12, 2011)

Deanna said:


> _Somehow "Czech *Republican*" or "Slovakian" aren't as exciting to say._


I see what you did there...


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 12, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> I am geography nerd. When people talk about knowing someone or going to "Czechoslavakia", I rage.
> 
> 
> Edit: This actually comes up more than one would expect.



But since Czechoslovakia actually existed, wouldn't anyone that was from there prior to it being split in 1993 still technically be considered Czechoslovakian?


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> I see what you did there...



Used a perfectly logical name for someone from the Czech Republic?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 12, 2011)

Some of these are mine, some are answers to others:
The nerd vs. geek dynamic. Nerds imply technical or intellectual prowess of a potentially obsessive, esoteric or exclusive nature. Geeks mirror similar nerd tendencies but lack most of the social or interpersonal skills to "fit in". You can be a chimera and be a nerdy geek or a geeky nerd, but most straight-up geeks need to either be schooled in the finer arts of tact, subtlety and non-verbal interpretation, receive medication to turn their Asperger's down from 11, or be piled into a rocket and shot into the Sun.
People who anally rape Latin sayings and terminology. I've never taken Latin in school but you sort of minor in it as a scientist, and if you study language etymology you find a lot of interesting aspects. If you use i.e. when it's supposed to be e.g., you will be shot. If you think "QED" and "non-sequitur" are phrases you can toss around casually without having any idea of what their real meaning and context are, you will be shot. If you choose to argue logic on the Internet or in person, if you repeatedly confuse an _argumentum ad hominem_ with a _post hoc ergo propter hoc_ logical fallacy, you will be shot.
Comics - Dear J.G. Jones, I realize your fetish for drawing characters to resemble famous celebrities or actors, but please, fucking enough already. I get the reason you used Eminem's likeness in Wanted, and used Jason Priestly in some of the Amazing Spider-Man books but go back and make something original. I really don't need to see Tori Spelling as the face of Poison Ivy, thankyouverymuch (although I wouldn't turn a blind eye if you sqozed her in as Granny Goodness). My other beef with comics are these endless reboots, but that would require enough volumes to fill a wing of the Smithsonian, so I won't engage that here...
People who obsess over anime as if the Japanese are the only culture that came up with truly innovative and creative comics, science fiction and martial arts stories. I don't knock the genre, and I find a lot of it intriguing, but some of you need to stop looking down your nose at anything NOT anime as if it's less than hammered dog shit. I do realize American cinema has pretty much stolen 95% of their good film ideas from Japanese concepts and films, but we're a simple people with simple pleasures and short attention spans. Let us have our Matrix without threadshitting all over it on every online forum on the globe.
People who don't get obvious Star Wars jokes. OK folks, the first movie came out in 1977. It's pretty much a staple of cinema and pop culture WORLDWIDE, and they practically fucking shipped the film out like they were mailing samples of Tide. If I go to a work casual function full of science types wearing this:




and you gave me a look like it was a 3,000-year-old picture written in Sanskrit, get the FUCK out. You know what a Jedi Mind Trick is but you don't know the dialogue that propagated the term? Go get your fucking shinebox and get off my goddamn planet!​
In a similar vein, what's with all the George Lucas hate? Dude made the first three films with very little if any filming input beyond the first three and they were excellent. You just knew if he was going to go all OCD over the prequels they were going to suck. Absolute power corrupts absolutely, and by the time Episode 1 pre-production rolled around, no one even coughed in respose to the dialog he wrote that made the screenplay for Backdoor Sluts 9 look like an Oscar contender by comparison. Accept that even artists get old and lose their touch, then move along to something like the new animated Clone Wars series that doesn't suck like a proverbial black hole.
Nerd chic. While I do appreciate the fact that it's now become cool to be nerdy, what took so long? I mean, it's not like the nerds were helping the cool kids or the cute girls fix their computers or work on term papers just in the last ten years or so. Everything on the Internet now which everyone finds so cool originated in some virginal, Sweet-Tart addicted dweeb back in the 70s and 80s. In the beginning there was Star Trek and porn, and the Net was without form in the void. From there we derived the Information Superhighway, so don't think it was all enlightened intellectuals driving the bus. I mean, look Stacey, I realize how awesome you think your iPhone is now, and you're glad I was able to repair your laptop over Yahoo chat after you got that virus, but where was your "nerd love" back in college when I was showing you how to program your homework in dBase III whilst trying not to become overly distracted by your expansive cleavage and wonderful perfume (and your complete obliviousness to my serious case of the not-gays)? I know where your nerd love was: Buried behind your left ear like a used piece of bubble gum while Kyle the Human Kielbasa banged you all night and never went down on you ONCE (which you oh so wonderfully pooh-poohed about to me the next night when I asked what was wrong during study group; that twitch you saw in my face was the pain of your words lancing my heart like a Ginsu knife)! Fuck you and your post-modern nerd attraction you superficial waste of a zygote!
And now, for the responses:




chicken legs said:


> I nerd rage over the religious/scientific ways of thought. I mean even if I achieve a perfect mind/body/spirit balance and live forever..I'm still stuck on a effing planet that will blow up when the sun goes supernova. So if my God/Goddess/or whatever doesn't give me the vision to get off this planet after all these centuries or if I figure out a way and get shanked right before I do it..it really makes me wonder what the eff is the real deal. Then I watch movies like Groundhog Day and figure..I might as well make the best of it.



Our star isn't large enough to become a supernova, but thanks for playing. If nothing else we'll be roasted to a cinder inside the outer layers of the eventual red giant our star will become, but I suspect humanity will be long gone as a species by then.



FishCharming said:


> the big bang theory. raaaaaaaage! (the actual theory, not the show)



And now we all know BrooklynRedLeg's alt ;-)



Treach said:


> First thing's first...I gotta give most props to savethemurlocs11 as everything she's said in this thread has been the gospel truth. That comic was stains and Big Bang Theory is poop from a butt (how anyone can get it up for Sheldon aka "Least Likable Character on Television" is beyond me).



The Big Bang Theory TV show is simply nerd blackface. Nothing more.



penguin said:


> Sheldon isn't meant to be likeable. He's meant to be an annoying know it all pain in the ass. I think he's a great character, and that a lot of people forget you have to have characters you don't like as people in a show. I love that show, it's one of my favourites.
> 
> Anti-anything fans who are just as rabid as the fans are just as annoying. It's fine to dislike something, but when you get your hate-on over it, you're no better than those who defend it to the death. Get some damn perspective.



But if we can't be anti-something, the Internet will wink out of existence like a thought in Kim Kardashian's brain. Our dislike has a voice that must be heard, especially when someone is wrong online!


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 12, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> But since Czechoslovakia actually existed, wouldn't anyone that was from there prior to it being split in 1993 still technically be considered Czechoslovakian?



Depending on region and lineage one could be either Bohemian, Czech, or Slovak.
Czechoslovakia as a country was made into being after the dissolution of the Austro-Hungarian Empire after WWI.


----------



## Treach (Nov 12, 2011)

penguin said:


> Sheldon isn't meant to be likeable. He's meant to be an annoying know it all pain in the ass. I think he's a great character, and that a lot of people forget you have to have characters you don't like as people in a show. I love that show, it's one of my favourites.



Oh, I'm well aware of how character dynamics work in television. If Sheldon were a secondary character then he'd be fine for me...but he isn't, he's both the main character and the character that receives the best writing in the show. What that amounts to is a ton of screen time devoted to an unlikable prick who has (from what I've seen of various seasons of the show) little character development. He started as a prick, is still a prick, and dominates the show with his screen time - in short, as a character he isn't for me.

Also Penny is completely unlikable too. That whole show just grinds my gears, but everyone's entitled to their own preferences.


----------



## Treach (Nov 12, 2011)

Ever so sorry for the double-post, but I just saw this:



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> In a similar vein, what's with all the George Lucas hate? Dude made the first three films with very little if any filming input beyond the first three and they were excellent. You just knew if he was going to go all OCD over the prequels they were going to suck. Absolute power corrupts absolutely, and by the time Episode 1 pre-production rolled around, no one even coughed in respose to the dialog he wrote that made the screenplay for Backdoor Sluts 9 look like an Oscar contender by comparison. Accept that even artists get old and lose their touch, then move along to something like the new animated Clone Wars series that doesn't suck like a proverbial black hole.



George Lucas is a monster, and it has very little to do with Episodes I-III, although those films are, in fact, inexcusable for many reasons. It has more to do with what he's gone and done with IV-VI. Now I'm aware that he's the creator of the universe, and the argument that he can play with his toys however he wants etc., but while I understand where people are coming from when they defend him in this way that doesn't mean I have to agree with it. In fact, I don't even buy it.

You see, while George is responsible for creating Star Wars, it has long since gotten away from him. It has a life of its own, and whether he likes it or not it is his legacy to the world. But more than that it has had a significant impact on the childhoods of at least two generations. Now, if he was treating this legacy of his with dignity and leaving it alone like a sane person would I'd have no beef with the guy. Or if he were going back and simply making what he had already committed to film look better (as in HD up-rezzing, and sure even adding better effect to lightsabers/explosions and such) I'd be cool with it too. But he hasn't been...he's been ret-conning what is essentially every child's introduction to science fiction as a genre. Greedo shooting first fundamentally changes who Han Solo is at the beginning of that saga - a change that most people would agree is for the worse. And adding in Hayden Christensen in as helmet-less Vader/Anakin's force-ghost? Yeeeesh.

But I think the worst part of Lucas is the fact that he keeps making films. And instead of doing something new, something people can't bitch about because they don't have nostalgic ties to, he keeps going back to his old wells and churning out turds. He's like the worlds worst alchemist - all he can do now is turn your childhood favorites into shit. Look at the awful (_awful_) things he did to poor Indiana Jones. Even Speilberg said the crux of that movie was poodoo. I just want the guy to explore new stories and stay away from the stuff I grew up on.

(Also when you say "new animated Clone Wars" I really hope you mean Genddy Tartakovsky's joint and not the new CGI one...because unless I'm mistaken they're bringing Darth Maul back for the CGI one and that is probably the stupidest Star Wars related thing I could imagine for a post-episode-I world)


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 12, 2011)

I HIGHLY disagree that he's the main character. I consider it either split billing, or Leonard as the main character. I think especially from seasons 3 - present that they've given each character their own major arcs. I don't think he gets the best writing either. I personally think Leonard's sarcasm is the best thing in the show.


I also love that "nerd blackface" is a fucking buzzword now because nerds who can't take a joke decided to get all offended.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 12, 2011)

Treach said:


> Ever so sorry for the double-post, but I just saw this:
> 
> George Lucas is a monster, and it has very little to do with Episodes I-III, although those films are, in fact, inexcusable for many reasons. It has more to do with what he's gone and done with IV-VI. Now I'm aware that he's the creator of the universe, and the argument that he can play with his toys however he wants etc., but while I understand where people are coming from when they defend him in this way that doesn't mean I have to agree with it. In fact, I don't even buy it.



In many ways I equate George Lucas with Steve Jobs - an artistic "type" but someone who is not talented enough to create it all _ex nihilo_, and certainly too obsessive-compulsive to ever treat it properly and be done with it. This is not to say Jobs or Lucas were untalented, Jobs was a phenomenal businessman and a predictor of cultural desires, but when you have a guy who calls someone at Google during church to complain about how wrong the tone of the yellow "O" in the Google logo renders on the iPhone, this is clearly someone who has lost partial touch with reality. Lucas was known from day 1 of the original trilogy to be a horrible writer and was not an "actor's director". He would never have been able to garner the performances in Empire the way Kirshner did. He was first and foremost an idea man, someone who surrounded himself with (initially) innovators and geniuses who gave life to those ideas, and later with sycophants and producer hucksters too afraid of his power in the business and too greedy to say boo.



> You see, while George is responsible for creating Star Wars, it has long since gotten away from him. It has a life of its own, and whether he likes it or not it is his legacy to the world. But more than that it has had a significant impact on the childhoods of at least two generations. Now, if he was treating this legacy of his with dignity and leaving it alone like a sane person would I'd have no beef with the guy. Or if he were going back and simply making what he had already committed to film look better (as in HD up-rezzing, and sure even adding better effect to lightsabers/explosions and such) I'd be cool with it too. But he hasn't been...he's been ret-conning what is essentially every child's introduction to science fiction as a genre. Greedo shooting first fundamentally changes who Han Solo is at the beginning of that saga - a change that most people would agree is for the worse. And adding in Hayden Christensen in as helmet-less Vader/Anakin's force-ghost? Yeeeesh.


 Artists have always been known to go back and edit their work, and Lucas is showing he can do just that only in a terrible, uncreative, slipshod fashion. If Da Vinci had the same audience as Lucas, I am sure his fans would have been outraged at his modifications to some of his earlier works.

Don't get me wrong, I AGREE with you on what he's done, and why all of the modifications were completely unnecessary, but Spielberg has shown he can do the same thing - he ruined ET to make it somehow less violent? Not a single shot was fired in the original film but yet he digitally edited out the guns?



> But I think the worst part of Lucas is the fact that he keeps making films. And instead of doing something new, something people can't bitch about because they don't have nostalgic ties to, he keeps going back to his old wells and churning out turds. He's like the worlds worst alchemist - all he can do now is turn your childhood favorites into shit. Look at the awful (_awful_) things he did to poor Indiana Jones. Even Speilberg said the crux of that movie was poodoo. I just want the guy to explore new stories and stay away from the stuff I grew up on.


Again, the measure of any artist lies often in their continual creativity. Lucas peaked in 1984 and was never to return to his earlier glory. The new movies show that, the storylines and the desire to go back and use technology to somehow improve it also show that. I would also say look at Kevin Smith - for almost 20 years he hasn't stepped out of the shadow of his original Jersey "Askewniverse," constantly revisiting and monopolizing characters who don't really develop, but still keep him employed and theaters filled with rapt audiences.



> (Also when you say "new animated Clone Wars" I really hope you mean Genddy Tartakovsky's joint and not the new CGI one...because unless I'm mistaken they're bringing Darth Maul back for the CGI one and that is probably the stupidest Star Wars related thing I could imagine for a post-episode-I world)


I meant both Clone Wars series. Tartakovsky's was excellent, but (in my opinion) the animation, voice acting and cinematography were a fundamentally different experience. It was like seeing Spider-Man through the eyes of someone who didn't understand or know American culture. Whoever wrote the character of Grievous for the third film thoroughly ruined the incredibly kick-ass character he was in the animated mini-series; it's sort of like how Trek handled the Borg - they were initially these soul-less automatons that rolled over everything in their path, but when you pull back the curtain in later episodes, they were just victims of a Wizard "Queen" who wouldn't let them have a heart or a brain.

As for the new Clone Wars series, I like more of the backstory, not necessarily the entire storyLINE. Grievous is just a huge cybernetic pussy in this one, and it's one-part drama, two parts Three-Stooges antics (with the robot army) and 1 part legacy to the original history of the milieu.

I do get the hate, really. I just don't linger on it because at the end of the day, the voices of a million nerds suddenly crying out in terror and outrage will be suddenly silenced by the noise of the blender George uses to create his energy drink, which he makes with fresh spinach, orphan tears and ground up $100 bills. He doesn't care. Nobody cares.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 12, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I also love that "nerd blackface" is a fucking buzzword now because nerds who can't take a joke decided to get all offended.



Go watch a dozen episodes of Amos and Andy or some of Jolson's comedy, and while the impact of the new buzzword should in no way diminish the impact of the original term, the underlying tone of the new series is identical to the older ones. 

If you were an outed nerd in any TV series circa 1980-2000, you had to either be a gifted criminologist, a secret agent or an alien. Seeing nerds do nerd stuff and engage in day-to-day nerd humor went over like a lead balloon until it became "cool".


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 13, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> "_Used a perfectly logical name for someone from the Czech Republic? _"


I was thinking just Czech-itself should suffice? 

Nerds


----------



## Deanna (Nov 13, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> I was thinking just Czech-itself should suffice?



I was totally in smartass mode. Alas, it didn't land.



Yakatori said:


> Nerds



Now I want White Castle!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 13, 2011)

The signal to butthurt ratio in this thread is getting worse.


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 13, 2011)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Oh, but the dub of SHin-Chan is arguable the best dub ever XD



It's because they took much of the essence of the show and rewrote things while trying to keep to the spirit... and just throw in a ton of awfully great jokes.

Penny's dad and Maso being my favorites.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mordecai said:


> It's because they took much of the essence of the show and rewrote things while trying to keep to the spirit... and just throw in a ton of awfully great jokes.
> 
> Penny's dad and Maso being my favorites.



See, Georgie's character has me ROLLING! XD


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 15, 2011)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> See, Georgie's character has me ROLLING! XD



I like Georgie being made into a Neo-Con. Hell, I like the entire show.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 15, 2011)

Dromond said:


> "_The signal to butthurt ratio in this thread is getting worse._"


Did you mean "single" instead of "signal?"


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 15, 2011)

Any site like cheezburger that profit from stealing other peoples work


----------



## Melian (Nov 15, 2011)

When dumbasses who were "21" two years ago return for a second round of bimbo-ing.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=34711


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mordecai said:


> I like Georgie being made into a Neo-Con. Hell, I like the entire show.



Lol, I cosplayed as Action Bastard last year.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 15, 2011)

Melian said:


> "_When dumbasses who were "21" two years ago return for a second round of bimbo-ing._"


Looks soooo familiar. Sometimes, when I look at a face or a picture, I get this deja-vu-like feeling. It's hard to put a finger on it. Like I -knew- whatever it is I'm seeing; in a previous life or, maybe, a dream? Or, like, I'm seeing into the future.


----------



## Treach (Nov 16, 2011)

Melian said:


> When dumbasses who were "21" two years ago return for a second round of bimbo-ing.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=34711



Oh shit, this thread just got real.


----------



## djudex (Nov 16, 2011)

Melian said:


> When dumbasses who were "21" two years ago return for a second round of bimbo-ing.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=34711



We really need to team up and become supervillains at some point.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2011)

There's a huge difference between being "a hater" and just thinking that someone is fucking stupid.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 16, 2011)

Here is an awesome illustration of nerd rage against the cool kid oppressors:


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> There's a huge difference between being "a hater" and just thinking that someone is fucking stupid.



Haters gonna make some good points!


----------



## sctrdshadows6 (Nov 16, 2011)

When people have to hide behind a picture to try and call someone out.
Man, I bet you love to eat shit while masturbating.


----------



## Treach (Nov 16, 2011)

Haha, Melian brought the mad internet drama up-ins.


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 17, 2011)

Bought Skyrim a few days ago for PC and I cant play it!! AAAAHHHH!!! Apparently my PC, which was awesome at the time of purchase (2009) is now an outdated obsolete piece of crap and I can only manage to play Skyrim on low quality and I still lag  

So now I'm in the process of buying a new laptop and narrowed it down to a few and Im making sure it has a dedicated gpu... All I wanna do is play :sad:


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 17, 2011)

This picture's getting a fuck of a workout recently


----------



## Dromond (Nov 17, 2011)

The drama is what keeps me coming back. It's like reality TV, only better.


----------



## ex1976 (Nov 17, 2011)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Girls like Jessica Chobot who played a video game, like, once. And suddenly the gaming community like jizzes so hard over her and calls her a girl gamer. Um, no.
> 
> And people who call themselves anime fans when all they watch is Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece (or the rest of the dubs they air on Adult Swim)
> 
> When people use the term anime convention loosely. If I see a bunch of Final Fantasy cosplays and gaming forums, its not an anime convention, but a Japanese culture convention (if that)



Hey, I resent that, Bleach is one of my favorites but I am up to date with the series because I watch the newest from Japan that are subbed, not dubbed, I love listening to the Japanese language being spoken, it has such a beautiful sound to it, I do intend to start learning Japanese in the near future so I can quit reading the damn things, and just focus on the show itself. I have to admit I got interested because of seeing it on Adult Swim but the subbed versions are so much better, I even recognize some of the voice actors in other anime that I have been feeling out to see if they are of interest to me.


----------



## Melian (Nov 17, 2011)

djudex said:


> We really need to team up and become supervillains at some point.



Aren't we already?



sctrdshadows6 said:


> When people have to hide behind a picture to try and call someone out.
> Man, I bet you love to eat shit while masturbating.



Your fake accounts are showing.


----------



## djudex (Nov 17, 2011)

Melian said:


> Aren't we already?



Granted we're both supervillains but we still need to team up


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 17, 2011)

I nerd rage when I can't rep Melian!


----------



## project219 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm nerd raging right now because I can't afford to go out and buy Skyward Sword or Skyrim. 

...sosad.


----------



## sctrdshadows6 (Nov 17, 2011)

Melian said:


> Your fake accounts are showing.



Guess again, BONE BAG! 

View attachment Photo on 2011-11-17 at 15.44.jpg


----------



## sctrdshadows6 (Nov 17, 2011)

project219 said:


> I'm nerd raging right now because I can't afford to go out and buy Skyward Sword or Skyrim.
> 
> ...sosad.



And dude, I fucking know. 10/10 in Game Informer for Skyward Sword.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 17, 2011)

Ooh! I thought of some more!
I hate the overuse of shitty memes. They're not clever or funny, nobody cares.

Bad science in movies. If I want to watch a disaster movie, I want to be scared silly by the fact that the disaster could actually happen. And that the solution (if any) is at least plausible. The Core, I'm looking at you.

White knights who use thier dull wits as a lance, and their monitors as a shield, squalling like brats and flinging their oh-so show stopping insults around like monkeys throw their own feces. Yes we're all very impressed, now go find a real dragon to slay.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 17, 2011)

sctrdshadows6 said:


> Guess again, BONE BAG!



BONE BAG??? are you throwing around sized based insults on a size acceptance forum? really? maybe you should go back to into lurkdom before you get your soul eaten, junior. 

and hozay, fresh meat here is jacking your style. stab him!


----------



## sctrdshadows6 (Nov 17, 2011)

>implying white knighting
>implying presence of a soul
>implying this website is a true size acceptance site and not strictly for fat acceptance


----------



## Goreki (Nov 17, 2011)

sctrdshadows6 said:


> >implying white knighting
> >implying presence of a soul
> >implying this website is a true size acceptance site and not strictly for fat acceptance


Did you see something in my post that hit a nerve, Sir Monkey?

And yeah, Dims is about size acceptance. It's not about railing against skinny people and calling names based on someone's body. The way they act is another matter all together.


----------



## Melian (Nov 17, 2011)

sctrdshadows6 said:


> Guess again, BONE BAG!



I stand corrected.

Damn. Some trolls really make an effort.


----------



## sctrdshadows6 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## sctrdshadows6 (Nov 17, 2011)

Keep the thread in fucking line, people, JEEBUS.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 17, 2011)

you don't own the thread. Here, have some poop


----------



## sctrdshadows6 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Treach (Nov 18, 2011)

Man, this thread turned to shit with the quickness. Although that last post reminded me that another thing that's grinding me nerd gears recently is this My Little Pony kick everyone's on. I gave that show a chance and it's not as funny as I've been led to believe.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 18, 2011)

Treach said:


> Man, this thread turned to shit with the quickness. Although that last post reminded me that another thing that's grinding me nerd gears recently is this My Little Pony kick everyone's on. I gave that show a chance and it's not as funny as I've been led to believe.


Dude, I loved original my little pony! But they've made it all super candied and weird, and they keep changing the art style of the ponies! Quit Retconning my childhood!


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm not so familiar with My Little Pony, but I think you're onto something in that: because we live in a such an information age which has so strongly supported and accentuated a near-ubiquitous access to so many past ideas & images (Youtube, Hulu, Wiki, etc..), it's sort of turned our whole concept of nostalgia inside-out. We're too pre-occupied in remembering things just for the sake of their oddity and anachronistic appeal and not for any innate value, that we've lost some our ability to tell good from bad. To where, now, it's just kind of suspect. Like, never-mind whether or not you like or dislike how it was made, but, why would we even need a movie about Tranformers in the 21st century? Or, why do people still dwell on such marginal stuff like the Care Bears or; well, I don't want to go-on with so many examples, because it will probably offend some enthusiast or another. But maybe you see what I'm getting-at.


----------



## sctrdshadows6 (Nov 18, 2011)

Treach said:


> Man, this thread turned to shit with the quickness. Although that last post reminded me that another thing that's grinding me nerd gears recently is this My Little Pony kick everyone's on. I gave that show a chance and it's not as funny as I've been led to believe.



The kids in the old anime club at my college love it, see no fucking reason for that madness. It is terribad.
Also, a lot of guys seem to love it, no idea why that happens either.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 18, 2011)

Bronies make baby jesus cry. Look it up, kids. Thank me later.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 18, 2011)

sctrdshadows6 said:


> Guess again, BONE BAG!



This is a very serious question and I'm not taking a jab here. She called you a troll, and then you posted a picture of yourself. 

I'm not sure what the point of the picture was. what does posting a picture with a date and time stamp prove? Trolls are people too.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 18, 2011)

I feel like I've walked in on the third act of a play.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 18, 2011)

also: 16 year olds who have to post memes since they are unable to post an argument of their own devising.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 18, 2011)

lets talk about waffles! waffles are far superior to pancakes. /discuss


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 18, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> lets talk about waffles! waffles are far superior to pancakes. /discuss



FACT!!! I don't eat nearly enough waffles.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 18, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> also: 16 year olds who have to post memes since they are unable to post an argument of their own devising.


Hahahaha! <3


----------



## spacce (Nov 18, 2011)

Nerd rage...
shows or movies that use fake technical terms and try to make them sound legit..

Although the movie "Hackers" was an exception to this ..


----------



## sctrdshadows6 (Nov 18, 2011)

To answer your question Hozay, it was simply to state that it was no sockpuppet account. 

And my argument is there, just a lot of you are too daft to see it. 
I'm out for JUSTICE!

Also, Young Justice, screwed up timeline. Makes me kind of nerd rage.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 18, 2011)

Justice...


...on an Internet site?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Justice...
> 
> 
> ...on an Internet site?



I develop more and more of a man crush on you ever say sir.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I develop more and more of a man crush on you ever say sir.



A lot of women are going to be jealous. :batting:


----------



## sctrdshadows6 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Justice...
> 
> 
> ...on an Internet site?



Internet justice, bruh.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 18, 2011)

ok, so whos real, whos fake, who has six profiles, HELP! 

Oh and touch screen keboards on phones are making me angry, but after reading the whole 5 pages im not sure im nerdy enough to have the nerd rage in me. Maybe yakatori could give me a 7000 word breakdown on if i qualify as a nerd.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 18, 2011)

sctrdshadows6 said:


> Internet justice, bruh.



What does that even mean?


----------



## penguin (Nov 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> What does that even mean?



It means someone was wrong on the internet and he's out to fix them good.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## djudex (Nov 18, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> lets talk about waffles! waffles are far superior to pancakes. /discuss


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Zowie (Nov 18, 2011)

Die-hard geeks make me rage. I know you've all raged against 'gamer girls', so this is the opposite. I'm a bit of a geek, but that does not mean it's all I do. I have friends, I take long city walks, I get laid every so often, I enjoy riding a bicycle, I wear pretty dresses sometimes. 

So no, guy-that-I-meet-in-a-pub, when I tell you that I like sci-fiction and aspire to write my own graphic novels, it does not mean I'm a 'fake' because I can't recall individual issues of comic book runs, nor can I name every artist that worked for Marvel between 1982 and 1995. Being a geek isn't a contest. You don't need to top my nerdy achievements. Go away.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2011)

*this entire thread baffles me.....honestly

geeks 

nerds 

you all act like this is a GOOD THING......

in my day (pre-computers) yup i said it.........

we dropped lsd and took trips, smoked grass in good old fashioned bongs and being a geek / nerd / dork....was a bummer *


----------



## penguin (Nov 18, 2011)

I like geeks and nerds. I don't see how it's a bad thing to be one. I find intelligence very sexy and appealing, and I'm more likely to have more in common with guys into superheroes, comics and gaming.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 19, 2011)

penguin said:


> I like geeks and nerds. I don't see how it's a bad thing to be one. I find intelligence very sexy and appealing, and I'm more likely to have more in common with guys into superheroes, comics and gaming.



If I were single and lived in Australia, you'd be my dream woman.


----------



## HugeFan (Nov 19, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


>





Goreki said:


> Hahahaha! <3





CastingPearls said:


> you don't own the thread. Here, have some poop





sctrdshadows6 said:


> Keep the thread in fucking line, people, JEEBUS.



MaryElizabethAntoinette, Goreki, and CastingPearls, you are all absolutely gorgeous...and I had to tack on, incredibly funny Strdshadows6...was listening to the Nerdist podcast with Patrick Stewart the other day, cool guy, and that's an amazing podcast....given the nature of this thread, felt it should be brought up.


----------



## penguin (Nov 19, 2011)

Dromond said:


> If I were single and lived in Australia, you'd be my dream woman.



You're a sweetheart


----------



## HugeFan (Nov 19, 2011)

penguin said:


> You're a sweetheart



I'm not single or in Australia, and you're still my dream woman


----------



## Dromond (Nov 19, 2011)

Well that's not creepy at all.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 19, 2011)

I rage a little when nerds rage at me for commenting on how hot a character is. I'm sorry but Picard, Aragorn, Ron Weasley, Optimus Prime (Ok, mostly his voice), Wolverine (movie version), and Sven from Voltron are seriously drool-worthy. I resent people trying to talk actual character or plot points when I'm in the nerd crush zone.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 19, 2011)

This is in response to those posters that have hated on how whatever director or producer changed things from the book to the movie.

I used to kind of think this way too, until I heard an interview with Chuck Palahniuk that put it into perspective for me. He said he didn't mind it because that made it different from what he created. It became it's own creation of someone elses mind. Yes it was still his concept, but you got to see another creative individuals take on his story. That way he could easily reconcile the fact that it wasn't the exact same. That helped me to have a less critical eye about things that were turned into movies.

My other observation is about the geeks or nerds that argue incessantly about how their childhoods were ruined by (insert director here). First of all, what is with the massive clinging to childhood and a strong resistance to growing up that I have witnessed in the around 30 and younger group? It's ok to look back with great fondness, but to actually get worked up enough to argue about a subject such as Star Wars, Star Trek, Transformers, Batman, or really any stories aimed primarily at kids when you're a full grown person is a little creepy. As you have aged shouldn't your tastes change and deepen along with it? I say this only because I have witnessed many heated debates about the above mentioned things by those fully grown and I have never witnessed the same type of arguments about say, The Canterbury Tales, or The Great Gatsby, or how Beethoven couldn't hold Mozart's jockstrap. I'm not condemning, just making an observation.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Nov 19, 2011)

The portrayal of Cyclops in the X-Men movies.


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 19, 2011)

lizzie_lotr said:


> The portrayal of Cyclops in the X-Men movies.



Thiiiisss

In X-men 3, I honestly thought he was gonna pop up again cause there would certainly be no point to him appearing for only three minutes.

Nope >:


----------



## Treach (Nov 21, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *this entire thread baffles me.....honestly
> 
> geeks
> 
> ...



The two aren't mutually exclusive. I've had a grand ol' time tripping/being blazed out while enjoying the benefits of nerd culture.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 21, 2011)

I RAGE WHEN I HAVE TO DEAL WITH CAMPERS OR GET RANDOM SPAWN KILLED BY THE OTHER TEAM ON MW3! THERE HAS EVEN BEEN TIMES WHEN I SHOOT AT SOMEONE, NOT A SINGLE HIT MARKER OR LIKE 6 OF THEM, BUT THEY KILL ME IN 2 SHOTS BUT ON THE KILL CAM IT SHOWS I DIDN'T EVEN SHOOT AT THE DOUCHE!!! RAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! I am done


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 21, 2011)

I Was Going To Nerd Rage That My Thread Hasn't Been Injected With Manbeef Yet. Now That Has Been Injected I Can No Longer Nerd Rage About Him Not Nerd Raging In My Nerd Raging Thread. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 21, 2011)

When people call The Doctor "Doctor Who" like it's his actual name. Grrrr

I know it's really just for convenience, but still!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 21, 2011)

freakyfred said:


> When people call The Doctor "Doctor Who" like it's his actual name. Grrrr
> 
> I know it's really just for convenience, but still!



Hahahaha. This made my day just because I've begun watching the new version of the show for the first time.


I'm gonna go into chick mode here for a moment:

To be honest... the only quandary I have about the show is which Doctor is the hottest. David Tennant? Or Matt Smith? I'm leaning towards Tennant cuz of his face, but damn... there is something about Smith too.


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 21, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> To be honest... the only quandary I have about the show is which Doctor is the hottest. David Tennant? Or Matt Smith? I'm leaning towards Tennant cuz of his face, but damn... there is something about Smith too.








The Sixth Doctor is the hottest!


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 25, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I Was Going To Nerd Rage That My Thread Hasn't Been Injected With Manbeef Yet. Now That Has Been Injected I Can No Longer Nerd Rage About Him Not Nerd Raging In My Nerd Raging Thread. Grrrrrrrr



WELL THIS WAS JUST TOO SWEET!!! I yell with such Manbeefy love


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 25, 2011)

When stupid weeaboos mistake shota as just cute japanese boys......and when they get called out for being effing creeps, they defend it.

This happened on a con I'm attending's forum and the chick was then banned from the con subsequent to posting her love for it......bc, well, shota and loli con is well......illegal in most developed place in the world and is SICK and WRONG.

But yeah, shit like this just makes otaku look bad.


----------



## Tad (Nov 25, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *this entire thread baffles me.....honestly
> 
> geeks
> 
> ...



Yah, I'm old enough that, growing up, being a nerd was not a good thing, it is odd to mel

ETA: to be clear, I was (and am) a nerd, although not an extreme case as these things go.


----------



## BLK360 (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't suppose it's like hateful nerd rage. But It's irritating hearing "Kawai" (if that's how it's spelled) all the damn time. I don't particularly enjoy people who get way too deep into Japanese culture to the point it's all they talk about or compare to. I mean, it's healthy to be interested in any culture, but holy shit can some of these people get ridiculous.


----------



## Zowie (Nov 25, 2011)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> When stupid weeaboos



Just... this. And you know what, I'll forgive it up to a certain age. I did the japanophile cat-girl things for a while DON'T JUDGE ME But yeah, got it out of my system by the time I was 14, and I blame it on my friends. You're bound to go through some stupid phase at that age anyway, and I guess this is one of the most 'harmless' ones. But there comes a time that you must grow the fuck up and realize it's a whole culture you're shitting on. Either get interested in something else, or hey, go the whole mile, get educated, learn japanese, go and visit there without your silly fangirl ideals. 


My inner fashion nerd - and I am not fashionable - HATES sweatpants, yogapants, tracksuits, or anything people wear because it's 'comfortable'. You look gross. You look look like you were raised in a barn. Now go put on some pants with anti-cameltoe/ball-support.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 25, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Just... this. And you know what, I'll forgive it up to a certain age. I did the japanophile cat-girl things for a while DON'T JUDGE ME But yeah, got it out of my system by the time I was 14, and I blame it on my friends. You're bound to go through some stupid phase at that age anyway, and I guess this is one of the most 'harmless' ones. But there comes a time that you must grow the fuck up and realize it's a whole culture you're shitting on. Either get interested in something else, or hey, go the whole mile, get educated, learn japanese, go and visit there without your silly fangirl ideals.
> 
> 
> My inner fashion nerd - and I am not fashionable - HATES sweatpants, yogapants, tracksuits, or anything people wear because it's 'comfortable'. You look gross. You look look like you were raised in a barn. Now go put on some pants with anti-cameltoe/ball-support.



I definitely agree with the second part....

I do own sweats, but theyre to keep me warm in my home. I DO NOT WEAR THEM OUTSIDE OF MY HOUSE. lol. I'm the type to get dressed up and do my hair and make up when I go to the effing grocery store. 

And of course the first part. I can tolerate weeaboos to a certain point. But when they start having actual fantasies about an anime character, like graphic ones......yeah, thats too much for me to handle lol.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 25, 2011)

I was fine with Cyclops portrayal in the X-Men movies, mainly because I think he's a whiny wishy-washy bitch in the comic books too.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 25, 2011)

Running around Skyrim with an arrow protruding from my forehead, and now I've gone and lost my dog.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 25, 2011)

Zowie said:


> My inner fashion nerd - and I am not fashionable - HATES sweatpants, yogapants, tracksuits, or anything people wear because it's 'comfortable'. You look gross. You look look like you were raised in a barn. Now go put on some pants with anti-cameltoe/ball-support.



This. I don't even own any of those. I have two pairs of plaid loungepants for sleep during cold nights.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 26, 2011)

Zowie said:


> HATES...*yogapants*...You look gross. You look look like you were raised in a barn. Now go put on some pants with anti-cameltoe...


I just don't know that I can respect-it?


----------



## Deanna (Nov 26, 2011)

Math makes me nerd rage. Take your algorithms and shove them up your assorithms.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 26, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Just... this. And you know what, I'll forgive it up to a certain age. I did the japanophile cat-girl things for a while DON'T JUDGE ME But yeah, got it out of my system by the time I was 14, and I blame it on my friends. You're bound to go through some stupid phase at that age anyway, and I guess this is one of the most 'harmless' ones. But there comes a time that you must grow the fuck up and realize it's a whole culture you're shitting on. Either get interested in something else, or hey, go the whole mile, get educated, learn japanese, go and visit there without your silly fangirl ideals.
> 
> 
> My inner fashion nerd - and I am not fashionable - HATES sweatpants, yogapants, tracksuits, or anything people wear because it's 'comfortable'. You look gross. You look look like you were raised in a barn. Now go put on some pants with anti-cameltoe/ball-support.



Hey hey hey! If i wanna rock pj bottoms when I go out or nasty looking soon shorts I will. Ima cripple, I can wear what I want. Plus, you know you'd drool at the sight of my frontal moose knuckle.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2011)

The term "otaku" makes me nerd rage when I see it used as a synonym for "fan." In Japanese, the term is extremely negative, and refers to someone who is so obsessed with something (a person, hobby, interest, etc) that they never leave the house and lack the ability to socialize. The otaku is scarily fixated on their 'interest.'


----------



## Zowie (Nov 26, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> I just don't know that I can respect-it?



I will forgive yogapants if you've got the most fantastic ass ever. Because then, well, you can get away with anything. But the general rule of them is women who are too lazy to actually wear real pants. You're wearing yogapants, uggs, a faux-fur vest, a topknot in your hair, and PROBABLY a fake Louis Vuitton bag, and a gigantic starbucks coffee to make your hands look small. GGUUUHHHH. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...16/bc-vancouver-ottawa-least-fashionable.html



ManBeef said:


> Hey hey hey! If i wanna rock pj bottoms when I go out or nasty looking soon shorts I will. Ima cripple, I can wear what I want. Plus, you know you'd drool at the sight of my frontal moose knuckle.



...


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 26, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I will forgive yogapants if you've got the most fantastic ass ever. Because then, well, you can get away with anything. But the general rule of them is women who are too lazy to actually wear real pants. You're wearing yogapants, uggs, a faux-fur vest, a topknot in your hair, and PROBABLY a fake Louis Vuitton bag, and a gigantic starbucks coffee to make your hands look small. GGUUUHHHH.
> 
> ...



i looove sweatpants on the ladies! maybe its because it reminds me of bedtime which reminds my pants about bedtime... or it could be that i'm not really into the super, overly done up ladies. i would take a girl just wearing jeans and a tshirt over a girl all geared up for the club any day. also, i think a tanktop and gym shorts is super hot! i loooove summer!


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 26, 2011)

Dromond said:


> The term "otaku" makes me nerd rage...


View attachment 98986





Zowie said:


> ...if you've got the most fantastic ass ever. Because then, well, you can get away with anything. But the general rule of them is women who are *too lazy to actually wear real pants*.





FishCharming said:


> "_i looove sweatpants on the ladies!_"


If yoga-pants fit like sweatpants, then I could buy-into the idea that it's totally about comfort. I mean, I don't really see anyone wearing actual "sweatpants" anymore. (Come to think of it, the name-itself is probably somewhat of a hindrance for marketing-purposes) But there is a definite line between those who go-out to perform various errands in track-suit type of apparel versus the yoga-pant wearing public. Both are certainly comfortable; although, I would not know exactly as I have never worn actual yoga-pants. 

I'm, personally, more in the track-suit category: I like to pose for pictures in front of various types of vehicles. I will do this alone or, possibly, invite some others to join-in, typically guys who're also wearing track-suits. I really don't know just what it is that compels me to do so. I don't think it's the track-suits themselves, although wearing a loose-fitting type of track-suit certainly makes it easier and more comfortable to, sort of, crouch down by the wheel base, maybe lean just a bit to one side, resting my chin on my splayed-out hand. Nonetheless, it's something I feel I have to do, regardless of the circumstance, whether it's at a formal type of event or I'm just on my way to or from the mall. Or whether or not it's, in fact, my own personal vehicle or, perhaps, one belonging to any of a number of family members or friends or even someone I'm just barely acquainted-with.

And I think there's a message in this, one that I'm simultaneously trying to decode as I, myself, express it. Something, I feel, that cannot effectively be expressed in words, here or in any other similar type of forum. It's something I can only say by doing as I do, in track-suits.

Much in the same way, I feel that yoga-pants are about something, part of a a kind-of secret language common only to those choose embrace it. And while, on one hand, I know I will never fully understand it; for now, it just sounds like a symphony of the most beautiful music I've ever heard.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ ^^

If you're from the Empire State aren't track suits mandatory for certain groups of gentleman?  I know I myself fancy a nice crushed velvet track suit.


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 26, 2011)

I have some sweatpants that are disguised to look like nice trousers.

(no one ever knows)


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 26, 2011)

But I do like "the look." And I will; just as a matter of practicality, in my mind, anyway; wear a track-suit to do certain things and in certain situations where it could look just a little out of place. Like, I will do yard-work, paint, fix parts of the floor, dig a trench, clear & burn brush or trash, go to the salvage-yard, etc..all in a track-suit. I'm not gonna wear my very nicest or newest or favorite track-suit to do that, but I feel like they're all there to be used/worn. And so I do.

I will admit to having worked a day in one track suit, changing out of it, showering, only to put-on a nicer & newer one just to go-out in.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 27, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I will forgive yogapants if you've got the most fantastic ass ever. Because then, well, you can get away with anything. But the general rule of them is women who are too lazy to actually wear real pants. You're wearing yogapants, uggs, a faux-fur vest, a topknot in your hair, and PROBABLY a fake Louis Vuitton bag, and a gigantic starbucks coffee to make your hands look small. GGUUUHHHH.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...16/bc-vancouver-ottawa-least-fashionable.html
> 
> ...


Dear Zo,
Forgiveness is what I am diggin for. Mad clothes, comfy clothes makes me feel free like stallions runnin on blue grass. Massive ooo's && aaaah's cause by cotton fibers leave my hinny feeling snuggled. No time for the denim when Joe Bahxer is callin me with pjs that read "I'm huge in Japan." All in all... SOrry love, I hope it didn't seem like I was yelling  :*


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 27, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Artists have always been known to go back and edit their work, and Lucas is showing he can do just that only in a terrible, uncreative, slipshod fashion. If Da Vinci had the same audience as Lucas, I am sure his fans would have been outraged at his modifications to some of his earlier works.



Leonardo da Vinci was so much of a perfectionist, he hardly ever finished a painting. They X-rayed the Mona Lisa, and you can almost hear him (appropriately translated):

"Maybe a string of pearls... no, no, that doesn't look as good. Two mountains in the background... no, now it's crowded. One mountain? Now it looks lopsided. Maybe if I put the mountain over here... no, here... and now something behind her head... there, that's better. Now to work on that smile..."

My sources of nerd rage?

* People who Do Not Do The Research. Whether it's Stephanie "Why do vampires stay out of the sun?" Meyer, the writers of Voyager not understanding how black holes work, or what have you, I can't stand people that never bother to look up what they don't know.

* People who never check their assumptions. You know the type -- they'll accept anything as long as the writer seems to agree with their own pre-conceived ideas.

* Writers who think foul language makes something better because it gets the "mature" warning label. Comics, movies... folks, the "grim and gritty" business is and should be done with. Just have characters talk like people, not like people with a bad case of Tourette's Syndrome.


----------



## penguin (Nov 27, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> * People who Do Not Do The Research. Whether it's Stephanie "Why do vampires stay out of the sun?" Meyer, the writers of Voyager not understanding how black holes work, or what have you, I can't stand people that never bother to look up what they don't know.
> 
> 
> * Writers who think foul language makes something better because it gets the "mature" warning label. Comics, movies... folks, the "grim and gritty" business is and should be done with. Just have characters talk like people, not like people with a bad case of Tourette's Syndrome.



I can't help but find this a bit amusing, as swearing isn't anywhere near the most common of Tourette's tics, just the most well known.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 28, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> ...the writers of Voyager not understanding how black holes work, or what have you, I can't stand people that never bother to look up what they don't know.


I can sum that little disconnect in one phrase: "get the cheese to Sickbay"



> * Writers who think foul language makes something better because it gets the "mature" warning label. Comics, movies... folks, the "grim and gritty" business is and should be done with. Just have characters talk like people, not like people with a bad case of Tourette's Syndrome.


I call that the Deadwood Effect. You can even make Shakespeare gritty as long as you throw a few "cocksuckers" in there.

_"Alas, poor Yorick, that pie-eyed sonofabitch, I knew him well. A cocksucker of infinite jest, a gutter mouth, and the widow in an opium stupor. A conversation for the ages._


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 28, 2011)

No thread is complete without the word 'cocksucker'. Now I can die a happy woman.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> No thread is complete without the word 'cocksucker'. Now I can die a happy woman.


We'll just dig you up and quote cocksucker unto thy skull.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 28, 2011)

Goreki said:


> We'll just dig you up and quote cocksucker unto thy skull.


Alas, poor Lainey! I knew her, Horatio: a stunning blonde
of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy: she hath
borne me on her back a thousand times *snicker*; and now, how
abhorred in my imagination it is! my gorge rims at
it. Here hung those lips that I have kissed I know
not how oft. Where be your gibes now? your
gambols? your songs? your flashes of merriment,
that were wont to set the table on a roar? Not one
now, to mock your own grinning? quite chap-fallen?
Now get you to my lady's chamber, and tell her, let
her paint an inch thick, to this favour she must
come; make her laugh at that.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Alas, poor Lainey! I knew her, Horatio: a stunning blonde
> of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy: she hath
> borne me on her back a thousand times *snicker*; and now, how
> abhorred in my imagination it is! my gorge rims at
> ...



I love it when you write in prose. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 28, 2011)

Actually my friend Bill wrote it for me.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Actually my friend Bill wrote it for me.



Even better!!


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 28, 2011)

Then Bill had me at alas.....


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 28, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Then Bill had me at alas.....



Although I'm sure you'd just rather have a lass. 

Shakespearean humor, FTW.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 28, 2011)

^^

Yeah, but these days beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2011)

Today... I just noticed that my eye sight issue is actually making it hard for me to play MW3 on my 42" flat... This is upsetting. Plus the lame ass speed of my booooollshit net is causing my ping to drop && get murked hardcore


----------



## escapist (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, I gotta say, I nerd rage when people show me there "awesome" website that looks like its right out of the early to mid 90's, loaded with animated .gif's bad formatting, table code design, and supports "only such and such" browser.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 29, 2011)

escapist said:


> Ok, I gotta say, I nerd rage when people show me there "awesome" website that looks like its right out of the early to mid 90's, loaded with animated .gif's bad formatting, table code design, and supports "only such and such" browser.



Thats how I feel about many of the feederism and FA/BBW communities are. Well, the free ones.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 30, 2011)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Thats how I feel about many of the feederism and FA/BBW communities are. Well, the free ones.



At least you have other places to visit. I have yet to find another place like DIMS


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Dec 3, 2011)

Right stuff that makes me nerd rage... Hmm
-launches a massive book onto a table and opens the cover and it slams onto the table...-

People who don't shut doors they come into a room with a door shut.

People who don't know how to wipe a seat or flush a toilet n

People who don't say "Pardon" if they didn't understand something it really gets me when they are like "what?!!!11"

People who don't have any curtesy, yes I know you wanted to get onto the bus Mr I'm so awesome teen but there was a old boy waiting for the bus before you and you pushed the line. 

Liars is another. 

Unclean people is a major peeve for me (if your disabled your excused) but seriously I wash everyday and I don't want some man stinking of BO next to me if I can wash then so can you. 

Fanboys, we know you love your game or what ever but just because you LIKE something it don't mean someone else is a retard for liking something that don't involve your fetish. 

Teenage girls on public transport that are on the phone whom admire the people on the bus so much they literally broadcast their conversation across the entire bus so no one can miss the conversation. 

The ganstas who are so ghetto who wear their trousers literally past their bum and just above their kneecaps, dudes not everyone wants to see your ass crack!

I could go on for ever haha.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Dec 3, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> At least you have other places to visit. I have yet to find another place like DIMS



meh, I'm over on feeder, various bbw appreciation places and used to be on curvage. I find each place to be awful for there own reasons....

But each has their pros that keep me coming back


----------



## penguin (Dec 4, 2011)

I nerd rage over how some people can't tell the difference between nerd rage and things in general that piss us off.


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 4, 2011)

penguin said:


> I nerd rage over how some people can't tell the difference between nerd rage and things in general that piss us off.



I'm nerd raging that you got to post that you were nerd raging about that before me.


----------



## penguin (Dec 4, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I'm nerd raging that you got to post that you were nerd raging about that before me.



We can nerd rage together if you like. Maybe we can create a dance out of it.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 4, 2011)

penguin said:


> I nerd rage over how some people can't tell the difference between nerd rage and things in general that piss us off.





theronin23 said:


> I'm nerd raging that you got to post that you were nerd raging about that before me.



i cant rep either of you... 

i think we should all go to the feeder thread and post pictures of our favorite bird feeders...


----------



## Wanderer (Dec 7, 2011)

penguin said:


> I can't help but find this a bit amusing, as swearing isn't anywhere near the most common of Tourette's tics, just the most well known.



Heh... I _did_ do the research!  But random swearing really isn't a known symptom of any other medical problem, so...


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 7, 2011)

Community being put on hiatus

#SixSeasonsAndAMovie


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2011)

freakyfred said:


> When people call The Doctor "Doctor Who" like it's his actual name. Grrrr
> 
> I know it's really just for convenience, but still!



just watched an interview with Russel Davies and he keeps referring to the doctor as doctor who...


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 7, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> just watched an interview with Russel Davies and he keeps referring to the doctor as doctor who...



Russell Davies or Russell T. Davies?


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 7, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> just watched an interview with Russel Davies and he keeps referring to the doctor as doctor who...



In those situations, I guess it's just more convenient. I've seen him say it both ways though. British tabloids never say it any other way.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 7, 2011)

penguin said:


> "_I nerd rage over how some people can't tell the difference between nerd rage and things in general that piss us off._"


See, this is making wonder if I really know what it is. I thought I did, but now I'm uncertain.




theronin23 said:


> I'm nerd raging that you got to post that you were nerd raging about that before me.


But now, based on this context, I kind-of think I do...


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> Russell Davies or Russell T. Davies?



Russel T Davies, lol



freakyfred said:


> In those situations, I guess it's just more convenient. I've seen him say it both ways though. British tabloids never say it any other way.



it irritates me too. i enjoy the occasional camp of it in the show but seriously, it's the mutherfuckin doctor... and this is why moffat took head writer... well, that and he writes pure gold!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 7, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> Russel T Davies, lol
> 
> 
> 
> it irritates me too. i enjoy the occasional camp of it in the show but seriously, it's the mutherfuckin doctor... and this is why moffat took head writer... well, that and he writes pure gold!



Between you and blackjack I just started watching the show. Zowie is always trying to get me to give Sci-Fi a chance so I did. 

I'm only on the second season and I've enjoyed it so far, but I saw my first episode where I was totally hooked and I really enjoyed it. 

It was an episode having to do with Madam Pompadour. I loved the way it was written and how the ship the clock beings were driving had windows into different times in her life. Brilliant.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 8, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Between you and blackjack I just started watching the show. Zowie is always trying to get me to give Sci-Fi a chance so I did.
> 
> I'm only on the second season and I've enjoyed it so far, but I saw my first episode where I was totally hooked and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> It was an episode having to do with Madam Pompadour. I loved the way it was written and how the ship the clock beings were driving had windows into different times in her life. Brilliant.



i never watched the old old doctor who but of the new series i dont think i ever really got too into it until David Tennant takes over. and then you wonder how anything could possibly be this awesome... and then Matt Smith comes along and BAM, your mind is blown out your asshole!


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been going through the old series and there are definitely some gems in there. I'm in the middle of watching The Deadly Assassin and I think it's the first example of a companion-lite episode. In fact, there's no companion at all. Sarah Jane had left in the previous story! If you want to check out some old stories yourself, I recommend Genesis of the Daleks and The Caves of Androzani.


----------



## Tad (Dec 8, 2011)

not quite nerd rage....but all this Doctor Who discussion is reminding me how annoyed I am that it is no longer available from a major broadcaster in Canada. CBC, one of our national networks, carried the first few seasons of the new series, but then it shifted some cable channel that is not in the basic package (and since then we've dropped cable entirely, so if it isn't over the air we don't get it). If it had always been on a specialty channel, never would have gotten into it, so wouldn't be missing it. But as it is.....grrrrr!!!!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 8, 2011)

Tad said:


> not quite nerd rage....but all this Doctor Who discussion is reminding me how annoyed I am that it is no longer available from a major broadcaster in Canada. CBC, one of our national networks, carried the first few seasons of the new series, but then it shifted some cable channel that is not in the basic package (and since then we've dropped cable entirely, so if it isn't over the air we don't get it). If it had always been on a specialty channel, never would have gotten into it, so wouldn't be missing it. But as it is.....grrrrr!!!!



Merry Christmas, Tad! streaming doctorial goodness!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 8, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> Merry Christmas, Tad! streaming doctorial goodness!



You, sir, are a hero. :happy:


----------



## Tad (Dec 8, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> Merry Christmas, Tad! streaming doctorial goodness!



Oh.

Oh!

Oh 

Hmmm, now I just need to get the glitches in our net worked out so that streaming goes better.....talk about incentive!

Thank you very much : :bow:


----------



## Hole (Dec 9, 2011)

Grammatical errors bother me as well as spelling errors. Sometimes I'll text and then realize that there's a typo. Within moments, I will find the urgent need to correct myself and waste my credit just to do so. 

I'm not saying I'm perfect. I have the need to correct myself and others silently.


----------



## escapist (Dec 18, 2011)

Hole said:


> Grammatical errors bother me as well as spelling errors. Sometimes I'll text and then realize that there's a typo. Within moments, I will find the urgent need to correct myself and waste my credit just to do so.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm perfect. I have the need to correct myself and others silently.



Soooo Secretly I drive you insaine? ...    :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 18, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> Merry Christmas, Tad! streaming doctorial goodness!



hmmmmm this is what shows up on my MacBook: _*We're sorry, our content is not compatible with your computer configuration.*_

no way cause it's a macbook.........could it


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 18, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> hmmmmm this is what shows up on my MacBook: _*We're sorry, our content is not compatible with your computer configuration.*_
> 
> no way cause it's a macbook.........could it



what browser are you using?


----------



## escapist (Dec 18, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> hmmmmm this is what shows up on my MacBook: _*We're sorry, our content is not compatible with your computer configuration.*_
> 
> no way cause it's a macbook.........could it



ROFL! I just gotta say I used to work for a major national ISP. I can't even tell you how many times I heard that, and how often certain customers could not accept even the smallest possibility that an apple product could have a problem. I'm here to tell you. yeah, they can have problems. Even with the Iron Grip that Apple has on the content they run there can be issues. 

That said, in this case it could be just a setting like cookies, It sounds like it's a custom error from the site so it could be filtering content based on browser like Geo said. To cut down on development cost many web/marketing firms have started coding for target markets, specific browsers, etc. Personally I think it's a bit nuts that they don't have a programmer who can make the content multi-browser compatible but maybe they do and its just not in the budget to pay for the time to have that compatibility. I have personally had clients who would not pay for even 10-20 minutes of coding to improve compatibility because they just don't like how the site will render with such-and-such browser. 

If you really want to know if it's the browser you can try something like this: http://www.browsershots.org/


----------



## Anjula (Dec 19, 2011)

There is no skyrim in my fav shop. So I have to wait till new year -.-


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 19, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> what browser are you using?



*
i tried mozilla firefox then safari and got the same message*


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 19, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> i tried mozilla firefox then safari and got the same message*



try chrome as well


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 19, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> i tried mozilla firefox then safari and got the same message*



flash content is never a sure thing on mac os. and their actual app will not work with mac at all.

beyond that I'm not too sure what you would need to do to get it running. i'm not that well versed in mac

you can always use boot camp to use windows 7 or run windows 7 in a virtual machine. or a version of linux which keeps you from having to buy an additional operating system. freeBSD is good.


----------



## escapist (Dec 20, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> freeBSD is good.



That is for sure! I was an Admin at an ISP. We rebooted our FreeBSD server once a year!...Now that is rock solid!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 20, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> try chrome as well





Geodetic_Effect said:


> flash content is never a sure thing on mac os. and their actual app will not work with mac at all.
> 
> beyond that I'm not too sure what you would need to do to get it running. i'm not that well versed in mac
> 
> you can always use boot camp to use windows 7 or run windows 7 in a virtual machine. or a version of linux which keeps you from having to buy an additional operating system. freeBSD is good.



*I will try chrome, otherwise I think it might be easier to use my pc which is so lonely and unloved......wish I knew what all this is that you are talking about....but I don't wanna mess with my MAC which seems just about perfect as is when I have a perfectly good HP that I rarely use*


----------



## jones (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm really new here, but felt the need to post here.



Hole said:


> Grammatical errors bother me as well as spelling errors. Sometimes I'll text and then realize that there's a typo. Within moments, I will find the urgent need to correct myself and waste my credit just to do so.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm perfect. I have the need to correct myself and others silently.



I second this.

I can't stand when an adaptation of a book that I love is garbage. There's a lot of other things that rile me, but that's a big one.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 24, 2011)

I have to wait to get Skyrim... This is nothing compared to my friend GIVING ME a 2 month paid subscription to W.O.W!!! Why is this sucktacular? Because I have no pc to play W.O.W on :sad: I am so close to mounting my celestial steed again!!! HORDE!!!


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 25, 2011)

Felicia Day makes me nerdrage generally. She just strikes me as being insincere and phony abouther geek cred


----------



## meangreen (Jan 3, 2012)

DARK SOUL'S..... If you played it you understand.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 3, 2012)

meangreen said:


> DARK SOUL'S..... If you played it you understand.



I played Demon Souls and that was enough lol


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 5, 2012)

What makes me nerd rage is somewhat different. I hate it when people tell me how *they* do *their* jobs. Usually, it's some corner they cut, and usually, it's unsolicited. We both graduated from school. We both passed national boards. I don't care how you do clinic laundry or whether or not you use tapotement.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 22, 2012)

Anybody who has played a RPG knows this pain...







This makes me nerd rage!


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 22, 2012)

Digital dice rolls!

Really!? You couldn't let me roll over a 7 all afternoon?


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 22, 2012)

Really hardcore, elitist, audiophiles. I love music too, and can appreciate good speakers and sound quality. I too can pick up on some subtle frequencies and sounds that add timbre to the mix. But this whole, "You simply have to listen to the original LP on vinyl because at the 2:39 second mark on Wild Fire by Michael Martin Murphy you can hear the distinct sound of a fly farting at a 35 degree angle into the multi-directional dynamic mic from an approximate distance of 2 and 1/2 feet. That slight rush of air at that perfect moment makes that the only perfect recording of that song."

Yeah, those people make me rage.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 22, 2012)

^^^^ It was too late to edit the above post and mention that I posted this without thinking about our resident audio guru. This was not directed at anyone here on DIMS, but rather those that take it beyond a passion into the realm of douchebaggery.


----------



## Melian (Jan 23, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Anybody who has played a RPG knows this pain...
> 
> This makes me nerd rage!



This could also apply to random encounter rates when you NEED to fight something for a particular reason.


----------



## Mordecai (Jan 25, 2012)

Melian said:


> This could also apply to random encounter rates when you NEED to fight something for a particular reason.



What I loved is having that rare encounter once, when under level, and it never happening again.

Damn RNG!


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 14, 2012)

-People who lack critical thinking skills-lazy thinkers
-While working as a tutor, students who would come in and say they don't understand anything without even trying. 

"Well, have you read the chapter and looked at all the figures and tables that accompany it?"

"No."

So what the f^ck you think I should do for you then?

And don't use the excuse of "Well, I can't understand my Prof's English." Lame ass excuse! 


-Willfully ignorant people
-People who can't take dark humor
-Passive aggressive idiots
-Bigots of all types
-People who think the entire continent of Africa is just a place full of war,starvation, deserts, and jungles (how fugging ignorant). 
Which gets me to another one, people who think all Africans understand Swahili or speak the same language 
-Guys that PM asking my weight and if they can lift me up! 
-Condescending people, don't talk to me as if I am a damn child, you piece of sh...
-People who underestimate your intellectual abilities because you look a certain way.
-Cliques, whether online or offline
-People that try to put you in a box, I cannot be placed in a box, losers. So don't even try to stereotype me! 

Oh and last but not least................
H Y P O C R I T E S

With that said, I hope everyone doesn't think I'm a mean, violent person. I'm really sweet when you get to know me, honest. Just don't toy with my heart.


----------



## MrBob (Nov 15, 2012)

The fact that my air cooler won't fit in my PC case even though the Bitfenix rep assured me that it would. Stupid 150mm fan! And now I have to buy another, smaller fan to replace it just so I can shut the side of the case.


----------



## f0nzw0rth (Nov 16, 2012)

I had a hardcore nerd rage yesterday in best buy lol
I was buying a new cell phone (iphone5) and I was looking at a case for it when I came across Star Wars cases...
They came in many different types..most were of the Droids C-3po and R2d2 but they had vader and fett and all the other what nots
Sorry im rambling
anywho
on the back of the packaging they had little facts about Star Wars..
on the back of the C-3po case the "Did you know" fact was
"In addition to appearing in all six Episodes of Star Wars, C-3po holds the honor of speaking the first and last lines of the entire saga."
Hey thats a cute little fact even tho it is completely false..
In Episode 1 a Different protocol droid starts the dialog in that movie NOT C-3po...if you remember when he is introduced he is just being finished being built...
Im happy that Disney bought Star Wars so now maybe they will give a enough shits to put true facts on the backs of their merch!!

I dont know what this bothered me so much


im lonely :really sad:


----------



## sarahe543 (Nov 20, 2012)

My kids messing up my music collection which is alphabetised.
Being offered coffee which is INSTANT so therefore not proper coffee.
Misplaced apostrophes or incorrect plurals.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 20, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> My kids messing up my music collection which is alphabetised.
> Being offered coffee which is INSTANT so therefore not proper coffee.
> Misplaced apostrophes or incorrect plurals.



1. Purely alphabetised, or alphabetised within generic boundaries? With albums by the same artist, do you order chronologically, alphabetically again, or based on the colour spectrum?

2. It's better than nothing. Maybe a squeeze of breast milk would improve it? (Never going to let you forget that!)

3. Yes The'yre really rather annoying, these misplaces apostrophies.


----------



## sarahe543 (Nov 22, 2012)

i have my coffee black my dear. As for the milky boobs,:eat2:

had to LOL today when i realised I am listening to mostly artists beginning with E, F and G because of my toddlers!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 22, 2012)

When my sister sends me a text full of horribly spelled ebonics! :doh:

I just want to text back with grammar corrections & a smart ass comment!!


----------



## biglynch (Nov 23, 2012)

Excel...why do you hate ME!!!


----------



## Lollipops (Dec 3, 2012)

One thing that grinds my gears is when people talk about domestic ferrets but post pictures of black-footed ferrets instead. I saw an "ferret specialist" doing this. Wut.

Another is when My Little Pony fans refer to all old generations as G1. Dude, you like G4. What do you think they did, jumped from 1 to 4? Get yo generations right.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 3, 2012)

A few that come to mind

1. I'm really obsessed with folktales and myths so a lot of modern, really ~flufftastic~ , sparkly portrayals of fairies drive me crazy. Read the lore!

2. Bad poetry. Seriously:

Writing lines
like this
and using lots of semicolons;;; does not
make what you're saying;
a poem.
fin.

3. Lots of Harry Potter related things.

4. Weeaboos. (For the record, my name started as a joke because my friends and I enjoy pretending to be weebs.)

5. Professional organizations using Comic Sans and Papyrus. Stop. I will never take you seriously.


----------



## Tad (Dec 4, 2012)

Now I feel old; I had no idea what Weeaboo meant (or for that matter, Kawaii....I guessed at first it had something to do with Hawaii....)

For anyone else as out of it as I am, Weeaboo explained: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/weeaboo

I really need to get my teenager to educate me better!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 4, 2012)

Tad said:


> Now I feel old; I had no idea what Weeaboo meant (or for that matter, Kawaii....I guessed at first it had something to do with Hawaii....)
> 
> For anyone else as out of it as I am, Weeaboo explained: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/weeaboo
> 
> I really need to get my teenager to educate me better!



Don't feel bad, most people assume it has something to do with Hawaii. 

I still can't get over the fact that I'm no longer a teenager. It's been just a little over a month, but every now and then I see something 13 to 16 year olds are doing and just go..."What?!" I'm more removed from "the kids" every day, lol.


----------



## project219 (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh god, Weeboos, don't even get me started on them. *shivers*


Anyway, I'm pretty much Nerd Raging about Fairy Tail right now. Last chapter seemed too crowded with all the fights at once off screen.


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 4, 2012)

When my usenet provider doesn't have all of the articles.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 6, 2012)

How does


~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> 1. I'm really obsessed with folktales and myths


go with


~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> 3. Lots of Harry Potter related things.


?


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 7, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> How does
> 
> go with
> 
> ?



You tell me


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 7, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> How does
> 
> go with
> 
> ?



It's a riddle. 

No, actually, I quite like the way J.K. Rowling has designed her world. I pay attention to things no one else probably cares about in the books like Grindylows and have fun connecting them with the actual lore. I also have a weird name obsession (I read baby name books for fun) so the character's names add a whole new level of depth. She really pays attention to _everything._

I was just saying my Potter-head nerd rage is set off easily. 

Here's a parody video I made back in high school with some friends. I'm an ever-so kawaii Voldemort, and I'm the Lord of rap. It wasn't bad for some lame-o kids in their yard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmpusD-Toeo


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 7, 2012)

This...







Chewbacca the furriest Wookie in the galaxy.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't get it.




BigChaz said:


> You tell me


No you.





~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> It's a *riddle*.
> 
> No, actually, I quite like the way J.K. Rowling has designed her world. I pay attention to things no one else probably cares about in the books like Grindylows and have fun connecting them with the actual lore. I also have a weird name obsession (I read baby name books for fun) so the character's names add a whole new level of depth. She really pays attention to _everything._
> 
> ...


There's usual run-of-the-mill awesome and then there's Shatner-singing-Rocketman awesome; that was definitely the latter. In particular, the part where you're on the swing made me lose my shit for some reason. :bow:

P.S. Riddle should always be capitalized


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 9, 2012)

That reminds me, whenever people pronounce the silent 't' in Voldemort it makes me want to punch a unicorn.
That can't be healthy...


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 10, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> There's usual run-of-the-mill awesome and then there's Shatner-singing-Rocketman awesome; that was definitely the latter. In particular, the part where you're on the swing made me lose my shit for some reason. :bow:
> 
> P.S. Riddle should always be capitalized



Aw shucks. :happy: I'm glad you approve. Btw, I've always wanted to go up to Voldemort and just say "Riddle me this!" until he crucios me to oblivion.




Cobra Verde said:


> That reminds me, whenever people pronounce the silent 't' in Voldemort it makes me want to punch a unicorn.
> That can't be healthy...



Also, I'll admit that I do this. *slinks away* I've been pronouncing it that way since 2nd grade and I'm a junior in college, so it's a little late to change the habit.

As a final note, I'm hoping to get the dark mark tattooed on my arm once I have a stable source of income. Everyone says, "Just get it somewhere less blatant!" but that would be untrue to the books and so I just can't.


----------



## MrBob (Dec 10, 2012)

Do I lose nerd points if I confess to not knowing who this Voldermort cat is?


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 10, 2012)

MrBob said:


> Do I lose nerd points if I confess to not knowing who this Voldermort cat is?



LEAVE.

(They apparently won't let me post a response that short, so here are some more words.)


----------



## penguin (Dec 10, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> That reminds me, whenever people pronounce the silent 't' in Voldemort it makes me want to punch a unicorn.
> That can't be healthy...



Given that JKR long ago gave up on people realising it was meant to be a silent T, this is one of the things I think everyone else should quit being bothered about. If the person who created him says it's okay to pronounce the T, then it's okay to pronounce the T.


----------



## MrBob (Dec 10, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> LEAVE.
> 
> (They apparently won't let me post a response that short, so here are some more words.)



NO.

(Damn that 10 character limit.)

But seriously, who is he/she? Always bugs me when I don't get pop culture references.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 10, 2012)

MrBob said:


> NO.
> 
> (Damn that 10 character limit.)
> 
> But seriously, who is he/she? Always bugs me when I don't get pop culture references.



I think he was Papa Smurf's nemesis.


----------



## penguin (Dec 10, 2012)

MrBob said:


> NO.
> 
> (Damn that 10 character limit.)
> 
> But seriously, who is he/she? Always bugs me when I don't get pop culture references.



Harry Potter villain. He's kind enough to wait until near the end of the school year to attack Harry again.


----------



## MrBob (Dec 10, 2012)

penguin said:


> Harry Potter villain. He's kind enough to wait until near the end of the school year to attack Harry again.



Explains why I didn't know. Somehow I've contrived not to watch any of the films or read the books. That all came out in my twenties....I was too busy carousing away the decade to notice.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 10, 2012)

MrBob said:


> Explains why I didn't know. Somehow I've contrived not to watch any of the films or read the books. That all came out in my twenties....I was too busy carousing away the decade to notice.



I was seven when the first one came out, lol. You olllld, son. (Kidding. Maybe.)


----------



## MrBob (Dec 10, 2012)

Only 33, and getting better with age...like a fine wine...or cheddar.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 10, 2012)

MrBob said:


> Only 33, and getting better with age...like a fine wine...or cheddar.



Mmm, cheese. Sharp cheddar is the best. I hate wine though. Blech.


----------



## penguin (Dec 10, 2012)

MrBob said:


> Explains why I didn't know. Somehow I've contrived not to watch any of the films or read the books. That all came out in my twenties....I was too busy carousing away the decade to notice.



I didn't pay any attention to it til the first movie came out, and then I jumped on board. I got sucked into the HP world in my mid 20s and loved it.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 10, 2012)

penguin said:


> Given that JKR long ago gave up on people realising it was meant to be a silent T, this is one of the things I think everyone else should quit being bothered about. If the person who created him says it's okay to pronounce the T, then it's okay to pronounce the T.



Buuut, then I wouldn't have a reason to punch unicorns anymore.
Anyway, writers aren't necessarily the most trustworthy when it comes to their own work (see also: George Lucas, the longer version of _The __Stand_, the sudden gang-bang in _It_). Besides, I haven't taken her seriously since she saw fit to emasculate and kill Lupin but that's a whole other nerd rage post altogether.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 10, 2012)

90% of my Harry Potter rage stems from the INCORRECT RAVENCLAW COLORS I WANT TO PUNCH THE DIRECTOR IN THE FACE


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 10, 2012)

Finding typos in published books really drives me up the wall. If you're going to publish something professionally, at least do yourself the favor of hiring an editor. I've found typos in my textbooks.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 10, 2012)

penguin said:


> I didn't pay any attention to it til the first movie came out, and then I jumped on board. I got sucked into the HP world in my mid 20s and loved it.



I was in my 20's also when I read it for the first time. Loved it.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

EMH1701 said:


> Finding typos in published books really drives me up the wall. If you're going to publish something professionally, at least do yourself the favor of hiring an editor. I've found typos in my textbooks.



Typos in emails on a regular basis from the presumably well educated professionals I work with. 

People who say "acrosst" instead of across. I walked acrosst the street. :doh:

And situations where I can't talk things into working out in my favor. Like hanging curtains and the the rod won't stay in the bracket. "Wow mom, you're totally nerd raging" as I beat the wall with the curtain rod after it's fallen down for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 10, 2012)

It's NOO-KLEE-ERR, not NEW-KYOO-LERR, people. Learn it. Know it. Live it.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 10, 2012)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> It's NOO-KLEE-ERR, not NEW-KYOO-LERR, people. Learn it. Know it. Live it.



Get out o' here with ur edumacations you elitist intellectual science worshipping commie.


----------



## Castelen (Dec 10, 2012)

I absolutely hate the new useless piece of shit YouTube layout.
Please do it properly or don't do it at all.


----------



## Melian (Dec 11, 2012)

And probably the least relevant complaint in this thread (but it bugs the shit out of me...):

When column purification kits list the volume of the column as 800 uL, but in reality, it is only about 745 uL, because you get a splashy mess when you load 750 uL, as per the manual. ARG.


----------



## penguin (Dec 11, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> Buuut, then I wouldn't have a reason to punch unicorns anymore.
> Anyway, writers aren't necessarily the most trustworthy when it comes to their own work (see also: George Lucas, the longer version of _The __Stand_, the sudden gang-bang in _It_). Besides, I haven't taken her seriously since she saw fit to emasculate and kill Lupin but that's a whole other nerd rage post altogether.



Oh there are always plenty of reasons to punch unicorns. I just think it's best to take the author's opinion into account with things like this. Not everyone has fancy French learnin's to lean upon to know the T should be silent. Hell, I bet most people pronounced Hermione wrong and only learnt how it should be said when the movie came out.

There's also a big difference between disagreeing or not liking something in the plot, and thinking you know better than the author about the characters they made up.


----------



## Tad (Dec 11, 2012)

Today I'm nerd raging about packages weight 341 grams or which contain 946 ml of liquid....the units are SI, but the packaging come from our neighbours who cling to units of measurement that were last state of the art in the mid eighteenth century.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 12, 2012)

I was part of a group project and after I passed my edited version of the power-point on to the rest of the group, _some jackass_ changed the whole thing to use a serif font when our professor specifically said sans-serif and he scolded us.

Times New Roman = serif
Arial = sans serif
Courier New= serif
The infamous Comic Sans= sans serif

Serif fonts generally look better in print while sans serif fonts are easier to read on a screen.

THANK YOU. /rant


----------



## MrBob (Dec 12, 2012)

Waiting for a stupid Ethernet cable to arrive in the post so I can get this whole Home Media Server up and running. Should have arrived today....hasn't. And I've spent a month ripping my bluray collection for it and I'm barely 20% through it.


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been restoring an old 1946 television set. It's nearly finished but for a missing tuning knob. Well, I finally got my hands on one, and it turned out it's not from that particular model. Mind you, it looks almost exactly the same. No one but a truly hardcore old TV geek (which I'm really not, in all fairness) would ever know anything was amiss. But _I_ know it's wrong and it pisses me off. I refuse to use it.

In the meantime I've buried the TV deep in the back depths of my utility closet, where it shall remain until I find the _right_ tuning knob. Damn it all to hell!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 13, 2012)

Serifs! GAH.

Stuff that can fit through the letterbox needing a signature, and arriving early. Now I have to go and pay to pick it up from the damn post office.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 16, 2012)

People who say "Pikachu" when asked what their favorite Pokemon is. 

You're....you're not even trying. Just: 

View attachment stop.jpg


----------



## MrBob (Dec 16, 2012)

My Akira DVD is starting to skip...gah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 16, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> People who say "Pikachu" when asked what their favorite Pokemon is.
> 
> You're....you're not even trying. Just:



Smugleaf!!


----------



## Wanderer (Dec 16, 2012)

f0nzw0rth said:


> I had a hardcore nerd rage yesterday in best buy lol
> I was buying a new cell phone (iphone5) and I was looking at a case for it when I came across Star Wars cases...
> They came in many different types..most were of the Droids C-3po and R2d2 but they had vader and fett and all the other what nots
> Sorry im rambling
> ...



You know, I just realized... they're only wrong if you count by installment order (I, II, III, etc.). If you count by order released, they're right:

Episode IV: Did you hear that? They shut down the main reactor.

Episode III: Oh, no.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 16, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Smugleaf!!



Haha....memes.


----------



## Tad (Dec 17, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> People who say "Pikachu" when asked what their favorite Pokemon is.
> 
> You're....you're not even trying. Just:



But Pika is sooooo cuuuteee....who can resist that "chuuuuuu?" And few others have had as much work put into their personalities and making them charming, so cut the Pika lovers some slack!

(although: clearly munchlax would be my pokemon soul-mate  )


----------



## Melian (Dec 18, 2012)

Tad said:


> But Pika is sooooo cuuuteee....who can resist that "chuuuuuu?" And few others have had as much work put into their personalities and making them charming, so cut the Pika lovers some slack!
> 
> (although: clearly munchlax would be my pokemon soul-mate  )



I could see how someone who only watched the animated series could prefer Pikachu, but not so much in the games (where you don't see all that many of them and there is no personality-building).

Personally, I like Rayquaza


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 18, 2012)

I've always been partial to Shoe.


----------



## Melian (Dec 18, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> I've always been partial to Shoe.



Not Pinguin? Everyone wants Pinguin.


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 18, 2012)

When people leave out the hyphen in 'Spider-Man'
grrr


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 18, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> When people leave out the hyphen in 'Spider-Man'
> grrr



Back in my newspaper days, I called an ad rep at home at 10 pm to get approval to fix a theater ad with that mistake. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 18, 2012)

Melian said:


> Not Pinguin? Everyone wants Pinguin.


It's Pengin. _God_, Melian.



That reminds me, I always pronounce penguin as pengin in front of my niece because it gets a rise out of her sometimes. She has an alarming authoritarian streak in her that sometimes makes me wonder if this is what it was like to watch Mussolini grow up. But there's just something about exasperating an 8 year-old that brings joy to my heart.</great story>


----------



## Melian (Dec 18, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> It's Pengin. _God_, Melian.



Hahaha. I should be shot.


----------



## Tad (Dec 18, 2012)

Melian said:


> I could see how someone who only watched the animated series could prefer Pikachu, but not so much in the games (where you don't see all that many of them and there is no personality-building).
> 
> Personally, I like Rayquaza



Well, pokemon can be contagious....I caught them from my son, who caught them from his cousins. They passed along their old game boy and a copy of pokemone yellow, the one where you start with pikachu and it follows you around and you can check on its mood.....so yah, that kind of did give it more personality even in the game. I also read aloud various pokemon books to him at a certain age. Then I was required to make up more stories about Ash and friends for a few years (and btw, my stories were much cooler than the printed ones, of course  ), which meant I had to be reasonably current....I played through Kanto, Johto, and Hoenn, and the Sevii islands before my son's interests moved on. I took a shot at Pokemon Black but it just didn't engage me the same way for some reason and I never finished it.

It is far enough in the past now that I'm not so sure I could choose a favourite, but I do recall having a lot of good times with Mudkip and with Nidoqueen, and working hard to get an Octillery with octazooka and a Tangella with Tickle, just because I loved the names of the moves. 



Cobra Verde said:


> That reminds me, I always pronounce penguin as pengin in front of my niece because it gets a rise out of her sometimes. She has an alarming authoritarian streak in her that sometimes makes me wonder if this is what it was like to watch Mussolini grow up. But there's just something about exasperating an 8 year-old that brings joy to my heart.</great story>



Oh yes, exasperating kids is one of the chief joys of parenthood, but if you can get the opportunity with kids that are not your own it all the better, it like free cake or something.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 28, 2012)

My new brother-in-law was supposed to get me a crown of gold for Xmas but he didn't get me shit. 
This is BULLSHIT. 

My friend (whom I'm starting to suspect only hangs out with me because he wants to bone my sister) has told me to just let it go but I think I'm going to persist in demanding it. 

I don't see any way this can backfire.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 28, 2012)

The Hobbit made me madder than it really should have.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 28, 2012)

Seeing my son use a ballpoint pen as a stylus on his new 3DS. I don't think there was a backhand fast or big enough for him that morning. I hadn't had a chance to get him screen protectors yet and it was all I could do not to yell in his face like an Aphex Twin music video...


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 29, 2012)

Miskatonic said:


> The Hobbit made me madder than it really should have.


Oh, has it finished playing yet?

I never imagined I'd pass on seeing a _Hobbit _adaptation but the very thought of draaaaaagggging a 320-page book into 3 long-ass movies makes me want to crop-dust New Zealand with anthrax.

Hey, remember when Peter Hackson unnecessarily cut the Scouring of the Shire from _Return of the King _because he didn't personally like it even though there would've been time for it if he didn't needlessly move the encounter with Shelob from the _Two Towers _ so that he would have time to pointlessly stretch out Faramir's role in the plot and he was generally forgiven since the battle scenes were kool and at least he cut Tom Bombadil too?

In retrospect that was a mistake and we shouldn't have encouraged the kind of mind and creative instincts that gave the world _The Frighteners_.


----------



## Melian (Dec 29, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> Oh, has it finished playing yet?
> 
> I never imagined I'd pass on seeing a _Hobbit _adaptation but the very thought of draaaaaagggging a 320-page book into 3 long-ass movies makes me want to crop-dust New Zealand with anthrax.
> 
> ...



YES.

Fuck. Thank you.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't you intervene and stop him? He's been way more destructive to Middle Earth than Morgoth ever was.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 29, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> Oh, has it finished playing yet?
> 
> I never imagined I'd pass on seeing a _Hobbit _adaptation but the very thought of draaaaaagggging a 320-page book into 3 long-ass movies makes me want to crop-dust New Zealand with anthrax.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen The Hobbit yet because I'm waiting to meet up with my Tolkien-obsessed friend.

And no offense, people bitching about Jackson milking the book makes ME nerd-rage. To be fair, yes, of course he's milking the franchise, it's Hollywood, and the 3 movie thing bugged me too at first. But then I found out they're using _a lot _ of source material from The Silmarillion and other Tolkien writings. So basically you're getting The Hobbit and more backstory, lore, and character info that they couldn't cram into LoTR. I'm completely alright with this. 

Also...I'm very excited to see goblins. I love goblins. You don't even know. :wubu: *prances away mysteriously*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 29, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I haven't seen The Hobbit yet because I'm waiting to meet up with my Tolkien-obsessed friend.
> 
> And no offense, people bitching about Jackson milking the book makes ME nerd-rage. To be fair, yes, of course he's milking the franchise, it's Hollywood, and the 3 movie thing bugged me too at first. But then I found out they're using _a lot _ of source material from The Silmarillion and other Tolkien writings. So basically you're getting The Hobbit and more backstory, lore, and character info that they couldn't cram into LoTR. I'm completely alright with this.
> 
> Also...I'm very excited to see goblins. I love goblins. You don't even know. :wubu: *prances away mysteriously*



pfffft. 

It's all about the cash-in. Can't be arsed to wait months and months to watch the damn thing in its entirety. It's pretty much guaranteed that when I watch it, it'll be on DVD when the whole thing becomes cheap enough to be worth it.


----------



## djudex (Dec 29, 2012)

2012 was just on the tube, presumably as a last laugh at the movie before they burn the original and within like the first 10 minutes of the film I hear this sentence - "*It looks like the neutrinos coming from the sun have mutated into a new kind of nuclear particle.*"

Subatomic particles that mutate eh? Really? Do they hang out with Wolverine and Cyclops in their off hours too?


----------



## oliver141180 (Dec 30, 2012)

People who say "chill-ax".

When I come to power those people shall pay!!!


----------



## Melian (Dec 31, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I haven't seen The Hobbit yet because I'm waiting to meet up with my Tolkien-obsessed friend.
> 
> And no offense, people bitching about Jackson milking the book makes ME nerd-rage. To be fair, yes, of course he's milking the franchise, it's Hollywood, and the 3 movie thing bugged me too at first. But then I found out they're using _a lot _ of source material from The Silmarillion and other Tolkien writings. So basically you're getting The Hobbit and more backstory, lore, and character info that they couldn't cram into LoTR. I'm completely alright with this.
> 
> Also...I'm very excited to see goblins. I love goblins. You don't even know. :wubu: *prances away mysteriously*



Yeah, you say that now, but when fucking Arwen starts appearing (probably...still haven't seen it yet due to extreme laziness) and all the Silmarillion material is butchered AND you have to sit through 9h over three years before you feel that you can truly bitch about it, I suspect you will change your tune.


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2013)

Melian said:


> Yeah, you say that now, but when fucking Arwen starts appearing (probably...still haven't seen it yet due to extreme laziness) and all the Silmarillion material is butchered AND you have to sit through 9h over three years before you feel that you can truly bitch about it, I suspect you will change your tune.



Aaaaand...I'm going to have to quote myself, like a giant tard, because the movie was fairly disappointing. Let's break it down (stop reading if spoilers make your hemorrhoids flare up):

The Good
1. Frame rate choice was fantastic - I don't see why anyone disliked this.
2. Visuals were incredibly beautiful, as was the score.
3. Fantastic actors.
4. The basic plot was preserved (for now....), minus a bit of minutiae, such as who-said-what and when-wargs-appear, etc.

The Bad
1. WTF was up with Radagast? He was the Jar Jar Binks of this movie.
2. No one even acknowledged the eagles???
3. Azog/Dain timeline was completely fucked, and I see where they are going with it (future plot rape).
4. Every scene was drawn out to the point where I just wanted it to end. I could have read the entire book in the time it took to watch this movie.
5. They were VERY literal with the stone giants (I always thought it was a metaphor!), and it was stupid.
6. Glamdring and Orcrist did not glow when orcs were around! They even went out of their way to mention that Gondolin blades have this feature, then failed to make them glow. What the shit?
7. They tried to introduce a lot of comic relief - it all bombed.

There is more, but I need to go to a government office now and those pieces of shit only work for 4-5h per day. This should be enough to spark 1000 nerd rages, anyway.


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2013)

Melian: Is it worth the ten bucks for the frame rate and visuals?


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2013)

Tad said:


> Melian: Is it worth the ten bucks for the frame rate and visuals?



Hm.....hard to say. There were several very good scenes, however, I was honestly kind of bored for a lot of it, and saw it for free (Air Miles Reward). If you are actually paying $10 (not the $14+ we're stuck with here), I'd say go for it, but bring some beers.


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2013)

It is mostly my son who wants to see it, so maybe it is time to say "here is the bus route to the theatre, here are the times, call up your buddies and figure out when you lot can get together to see it, and spare me the nerd rage."


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2013)

Tad said:


> It is mostly my son who wants to see it, so maybe it is time to say "here is the bus route to the theatre, here are the times, call up your buddies and figure out when you lot can get together to see it, and spare me the nerd rage."



Just get him the book and/or 1977 cartoon. He'll be better off. Haha.


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2013)

I tried to get him to read the book a couple of years back, but he didn't get all that far. Modern youth fantasy is so much more fast paced and spectacular that Tolkein's long winded ramblings weren't really doing much for him. Well, plus I gave it to him in french, and I don't know how good the translation was.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 3, 2013)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I haven't seen The Hobbit yet because I'm waiting to meet up with my Tolkien-obsessed friend.
> 
> And no offense, people bitching about Jackson milking the book makes ME nerd-rage. To be fair, yes, of course he's milking the franchise, it's Hollywood, and the 3 movie thing bugged me too at first. But then I found out they're using _a lot _ of source material from The Silmarillion and other Tolkien writings. So basically you're getting The Hobbit and more backstory, lore, and character info that they couldn't cram into LoTR. I'm completely alright with this.
> 
> Also...I'm very excited to see goblins. I love goblins. You don't even know. :wubu: *prances away mysteriously*





Melian said:


> Yeah, you say that now, but when fucking Arwen starts appearing (probably...still haven't seen it yet due to extreme laziness) and all the Silmarillion material is butchered AND you have to sit through 9h over three years before you feel that you can truly bitch about it, I suspect you will change your tune.


Cat fight! [/asshole]





Melian said:


> 1. WTF was up with Radagast? He was the Jar Jar Binks of this movie.


Okay, now you're just trying to get a rise out of me. It's fucking working.  Unless I'm confused Radagast the Brown shows up for a about a whopping page-and-a-half in Lord of the Rings when Gandalf is on his way to meet with Saruman and his only purpose seemingly is to establish that there are other wizards and they each have a color in their name. And now he's showing up in the Hobbit as the fucking comic relief!? Jesus fucking christ. Honestly!
Even the animated _Return of the King_ wasn't this much of an outrage. There, I said it!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Jan 3, 2013)

I still haven't seen it. Now I'm anxious. D:

(But still excited.)

Oh, speaking of the animated LotR/Hobbit movies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljEzSRQn4eM


----------



## Melian (Jan 4, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Cat fight! [/asshole]



No, no.....not the intent 



Cobra Verde said:


> Okay, now you're just trying to get a rise out of me. It's fucking working.  Unless I'm confused Radagast the Brown shows up for a about a whopping page-and-a-half in Lord of the Rings when Gandalf is on his way to meet with Saruman and his only purpose seemingly is to establish that there are other wizards and they each have a color in their name. And now he's showing up in the Hobbit as the fucking comic relief!? Jesus fucking christ. Honestly!
> Even the animated _Return of the King_ wasn't this much of an outrage. There, I said it!



Yep, they take the momentary mention of Radagast suspecting the presence of the Necromancer and turn it into several long scenes. Also, he is covered in bird shit and is high on mushrooms. Derp.



~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I still haven't seen it. Now I'm anxious. D:
> 
> (But still excited.)
> 
> Oh, speaking of the animated LotR/Hobbit movies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljEzSRQn4eM



When you do see it, bring some Xanax for your Tolkien-loving friend!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 25, 2013)

When people think it's clever to say that in _Lord of the Rings_ Frodo should have simply ridden an eagle into Mordor and dropped the Ring into the volcano. Did you happen to miss the GIANT FUCKING PTERODACTYLS the Nazgul were riding? Do you think they _might _have posed a slight problem for that brilliant plan?? What the hell is your problem???


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 26, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> When people think it's clever to say that in _Lord of the Rings_ Frodo should have simply ridden an eagle into Mordor and dropped the Ring into the volcano. Did you happen to miss the GIANT FUCKING PTERODACTYLS the Nazgul were riding? Do you think they _might _have posed a slight problem for that brilliant plan?? What the hell is your problem???



Or the fact the eagles were busy elsewhere at the time. Helping the dwarves protect the north, if I recall correctly?


----------



## Melian (Feb 26, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Or the fact the eagles were busy elsewhere at the time. Helping the dwarves protect the north, if I recall correctly?



Most of them were watching over Arnor, but Gwaihir was available whenever Gandalf summoned him.

Note: I am not saying that an eagle could have been used, because yeah, the flying Nazgul, the archers, the direct line of Sauron's sight, etc etc.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 26, 2013)

Melian said:


> Most of them were watching over Arnor, but Gwaihir was available whenever Gandalf summoned him.
> 
> Note: I am not saying that an eagle could have been used, because yeah, the flying Nazgul, the archers, the direct line of Sauron's sight, etc etc.



For an eagle to work, there'd need to be an awful lot of them.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 3, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> When people think it's clever to say that in _Lord of the Rings_ Frodo should have simply ridden an eagle into Mordor...


----------



## Cobra Verde (Aug 28, 2013)

The rage over the Ben Affleck casting became way more annoying than the casting itself about 5 minutes after it was announced. The movie's going to be directed by Zack Fucking Snyder so it's going to be a piece of shit anyway.

I'm actually more bummed about it for Affleck's sake, he finally re-established his career after being seen as a joke for years and now he's doing the same shit that put him on the C list to begin with. Did we learn nothing from _Daredevil_?


----------



## tankyguy (Aug 28, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> The rage over the Ben Affleck casting became way more annoying than the casting itself about 5 minutes after it was announced. The movie's going to be directed by Zack Fucking Snyder so it's going to be a piece of shit anyway.
> 
> I'm actually more bummed about it for Affleck's sake, he finally re-established his career after being seen as a joke for years and now he's doing the same shit that put him on the C list to begin with. Did we learn nothing from _Daredevil_?



Man of Steel has a lot of problems (a lot), but it's still the best live action Superman movie made in the last 30 years. The irony is a lot of the stuff people hated, including how he deals with Zod, was pushed by DC editorial. So it's not even a clear cut case Hollywood ruining everything it touches.

I feel bad for Henry Cavill because he's actually a good pick, at least as Superman.

They're really forcing things forwards, trying to play catch up since Avengers. But if they hadn't scuttled the JLA movie they were already working on a couple of years ago, and the Flash movie they canceled in favor of Catwoman, AND killed the Wonder Woman movie Joss Whedon was begging them to let him make in 2006, they wouldn't have to.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm currently taking a creative writing class where we focus on short fantasy and sci-fi stories and this girl did not know who Ray Bradbury was.

I'm sorry just...what?!


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 8, 2013)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I'm currently taking a creative writing class where we focus on short fantasy and sci-fi stories and this girl did not know who Ray Bradbury was.



He makes those delicious cream filled chocolate eggs sold around Easter, right?


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 8, 2013)

tankyguy said:


> He makes those delicious cream filled chocolate eggs sold around Easter, right?



No dude, that wasn't him. He's the guy that did Star Track. You know, with Dr. Spock.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 8, 2013)

LeoGibson said:


> No dude, that wasn't him. He's the guy that did Star Track. You know, with Dr. Spock.



I think I remember that. "Luke, use the Spice!" and all that?


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm learning how to program in Java in my programming class.

I want to see how many people know why this is annoying.

EDIT: To be fair, this is far less infuriating than learning Visual Basic in my FIRST programming class.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 24, 2013)

Back when cafepress first came online, a friend tried to get a t-shirt made even though he knew that it would probably get rejected for using copyrighted graphics. He took a famous picture of Jesus, and the Java logo, and added the caption "Jesus hates Java".

Yeah, it was rejected before I could get an t-shirt order processed.

Jesus really does hate Java.


----------



## Jaybear420 (Sep 24, 2013)

People that wear "geeky" clothing/accessories, and have no clue about the source material.

I get it....it's WAY hip, and cool to wear geeky stuff, and pretend to be a nerd now that it's all swankadocious and mainstream.

....C'mon though...

STOP IT.


----------



## Melian (Sep 25, 2013)

Jaybear420 said:


> People that wear "geeky" clothing/accessories, and have no clue about the source material.
> 
> I get it....it's WAY hip, and cool to wear geeky stuff, and pretend to be a nerd now that it's all swankadocious and mainstream.
> 
> ...



YES.

additional characters


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 25, 2013)

Jaybear420 said:


> People that wear "geeky" clothing/accessories, and have no clue about the source material.
> 
> I get it....it's WAY hip, and cool to wear geeky stuff, and pretend to be a nerd now that it's all swankadocious and mainstream.
> 
> ...



One rep isn't enough for this.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 25, 2013)

Jaybear420 said:


> People that wear "geeky" clothing/accessories, and have no clue about the source material.
> 
> I get it....it's WAY hip, and cool to wear geeky stuff, and pretend to be a nerd now that it's all swankadocious and mainstream.
> 
> ...



I am now not cool enough to hang out at my local comic shop.

No longer do they heatedly argue which superhero could beat which, complain about who's writing Spider-Man and discuss where to get the best bootleg anime while hiding from girls.

Now the clerks in the store are bragging how their 'paleolithic diet' is the morally superior health choice while wearing shirts from TV shows that ended years before they were born as an ironic statement and hassling others for not being part of the Occupy movement.

I'll take disheveled, anti-social geek outcasts over pretentious and sanctimonious hipsters any day.


----------



## Tad (Sep 25, 2013)

tankyguy said:


> I am now not cool enough to hang out at my local comic shop.
> 
> No longer do they heatedly argue which superhero could beat which, complain about who's writing Spider-Man and discuss where to get the best bootleg anime while hiding from girls.
> 
> ...





That is purely horrifying. 

Overall, I'd rather not have 'nerdy' being any sort of trendy.


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 26, 2013)

It bothers me when geeks get mad at other geeks for not being hardcore enough or whatever. The "fake geek girl" thing is a perfect example of what I mean: geeks getting angry and territorial about their favorite shows or comics when a girl says she likes it but doesn't have an encyclopedic knowledge of the subject. I liked the Avengers movie. I've never read an Avengers comic. That doesn't make me less of a geek. It just means I don't like superhero comic books.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 26, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> It bothers me when geeks get mad at other geeks for not being hardcore enough or whatever. The "fake geek girl" thing is a perfect example of what I mean: geeks getting angry and territorial about their favorite shows or comics when a girl says she likes it but doesn't have an encyclopedic knowledge of the subject. I liked the Avengers movie. I've never read an Avengers comic. That doesn't make me less of a geek. It just means I don't like superhero comic books.



If you want to get technical, a geek _by dictionary definition_ is someone with a encyclopedic knowledge of a specialized subject.

I think the anger comes from people who bullied/ignored actual nerd/geeks but now call themselves one because it's trendy, even though they still look down on awkward people playing D&D in a basement.

Suddenly *every single* hot actor or actress aiming to appeal to the 18-35 demographic was "a total nerd in high school" even when they were crowned at Homecoming and would just laugh if anyone in the AV club asked them out.

It's less about people being fake because they don't know enough and more about people being fake by trying to play up an image they would have distanced themselves from 10 years ago.


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 26, 2013)

tankyguy said:


> If you want to get technical, a geek _by dictionary definition_ is someone with a encyclopedic knowledge of a specialized subject.
> 
> I think the anger comes from people who bullied/ignored actual nerd/geeks but now call themselves one because it's trendy, even though they still look down on awkward people playing D&D in a basement.
> 
> ...



You're making the assumption that just because someone is an actor or actress or is good looking or otherwise does not fit into the nerd/geek stereotype that automatically means they were a bully or a jerk to kids who were nerds/geeks in high school. I'm a good looking guy who runs with "regular guys" or whatever you want to call them and I was a geeky nerd in high school. I still am. Just because someone looks like the people who picked on us in high school doesn't mean they ARE those people.

Besides, I feel that getting into the debate over what does and does not constitute being a nerd or a geek is a slippery slope. It leads to a lot of elitism in the community based on how much someone knows about something vs. how much someone else knows. A lot of people who were bullied and treated badly in high school end up becoming bullies themselves to the people they deem as not being "geeky enough" to be accepted into the crowd.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 26, 2013)

Pretentious nerds make me rage.

Of course this comment is totally apropos of nothing.


----------



## Tad (Sep 26, 2013)

First a disclaimer: while I pretty much was and am a geek I was never really into geek culture, and often times have just found it irritating. So I don’t really claim to speak for geeks as a whole or to know what the geek collective is thinking, or anything like that.

And secondly an apology: this is probably more impassioned sounding than I meant to make it. It is something I can see being an issue, and for which I have sympathy, but I’d for sure categorize it into &#8216;First World Problems.’

Finally, what I wanted to say: I think that there is a difference between geeks, and people who enjoy some activities that have traditionally been enjoyed by geeks. Enjoyment of geek-ish activities has become more popular and trendy, but that doesn’t mean that a lot more people are geeks.

To use a parallel, the fact that I enjoyed playing hockey and ran track didn’t mean that I was in any way a jock—my thoughts were not focussed on athletics, I didn’t attach much of my identity to my participation in those areas, I didn’t particularly hang around other people who were involved in athletics. Nor would enjoying the music of the Grateful Dead mean that one is anything like a Dead Head.

The thing about being a geek, why they have traditionally been sidelined and shunned, is that they have a value system different than that of the mainstream. What really interests and excites them, what they pursue, aren’t things that are as high on the priority tree of most people. In places where geeks gathered, you could find other people who had, if not identical at least related priorities and interests. Maybe A’s passion was highly complicated military simulation games using miniatures and B’s passion was comic books and C’s passion was role playing games like Dungeon’s and Dragons, but they could all see the appeal in each other’s passions—to them those things were all cool, and they could probably all enjoy all of them, and they’d all far rather do any of those things than go watch sports or go to a high school dance where the music was too loud and the social rules were indecipherable. 

When what were geek spaces get invaded by people who don’t share those interests and values, where do the traditional geeks go to find each other, to have a space that is their own? This is why I suggested that hipsters taking over comic book stores was horrific.

To use another parallel, imagine that &#8216;curvy’ women of perhaps size 14-16 became drastically more popular in our culture, and places like Dimensions became overrun with guys proclaiming how they were always into big girls (of that sort of size) and of women of that size calling themselves fat. Where would that leave most of the traditional Dimensions participants who are larger than that, interested in women larger than that, or are big guys or admirers of big guys?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 26, 2013)

When they take a key feature out of a video game that has been in the game since like the beginning! even if it's something small but still!


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't think that having people who aren't as hardcore into something as I am get involved in that thing in any way diminishes my experience, however. Let's say you're at a sci fi con and there is a group of "bros" walking around bro-ing out about stuff. They may not have a complete collection of Asimov books at home, but they have enough of an interest in sci-fi to have fun at the convention. Meanwhile, I am over at booth A talking to dudes in full Klingon gear generally geeking out about how Voyager was awful and Picard was a better captain than Kirk. Their presence at the con isn't affecting my experience nor is it getting in the way of my connecting with people who share my interests.

My problem with people involved in the scene getting defensive about who does and does not get to call themselves a geek is how exclusionary and cliquey it is. Essentially it is saying this person is inferior to me because they are not as passionate about something as I am, or because they have interests that are considered mainstream compared to my interest in, say, Doctor Who. It's the same thing as an indie music fan sneering at someone who has taken an interest in indie music because the bands he likes aren't obscure enough.



HeavyDuty24 said:


> When they take a key feature out of a video game that has been in the game since like the beginning! even if it's something small but still!



I love Skyrim but getting rid of the Major Skill system dumbed the game down considerably. Having to choose major skills to focus on in order to level added an element of strategy and required a decent amount of thought to be put into character creation. I can see _why_ they would choose to get rid of it and allow players to level by increasing any skill, but for me personally it took some of the intelligence out of the game.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 26, 2013)

Tad said:


> To use another parallel, imagine that &#8216;curvy’ women of perhaps size 14-16 became drastically more popular in our culture, and places like Dimensions became overrun with guys proclaiming how they were always into big girls (of that sort of size) and of women of that size calling themselves fat. Where would that leave most of the traditional Dimensions participants who are larger than that, interested in women larger than that, or are big guys or admirers of big guys?



To complete the analogy, then they made a sitcom on CBS with thin-to-mildly chubby actors in fat suits making jokes about eating while being horrible people.


----------



## Melian (Oct 1, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> I don't think that having people who aren't as hardcore into something as I am get involved in that thing in any way diminishes my experience, however. Let's say you're at a sci fi con and there is a group of "bros" walking around bro-ing out about stuff. They may not have a complete collection of Asimov books at home, but they have enough of an interest in sci-fi to have fun at the convention. Meanwhile, I am over at booth A talking to dudes in full Klingon gear generally geeking out about how Voyager was awful and Picard was a better captain than Kirk. Their presence at the con isn't affecting my experience nor is it getting in the way of my connecting with people who share my interests.
> 
> My problem with people involved in the scene getting defensive about who does and does not get to call themselves a geek is how exclusionary and cliquey it is. Essentially it is saying this person is inferior to me because they are not as passionate about something as I am, or because they have interests that are considered mainstream compared to my interest in, say, Doctor Who. It's the same thing as an indie music fan sneering at someone who has taken an interest in indie music because the bands he likes aren't obscure enough.




Personally, as long as someone likes something, they like it "enough." It's the ones who don't actually like the thing in question that piss me right off.

Example 1: where I live, there are a lot of hipster bimbos who wear ripped up (pre-ripped....) Slayer t-shirts. For shits, I've asked some of them if they've ever seen the band - the result is that they all thought "Slayer" was a clothing brand. :doh:

Example 2: I complimented a girl I met on her triforce necklace. She just said, "what's a triforce?" She just thought it looked pretty. :doh::doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 1, 2013)

Melian said:


> Personally, as long as someone likes something, they like it "enough." It's the ones who don't actually like the thing in question that piss me right off.
> 
> Example 1: where I live, there are a lot of hipster bimbos who wear ripped up (pre-ripped....) Slayer t-shirts. For shits, I've asked some of them if they've ever seen the band - the result is that they all thought "Slayer" was a clothing brand. :doh:
> 
> Example 2: I complimented a girl I met on her triforce necklace. She just said, "what's a triforce?" She just thought it looked pretty. :doh::doh:



to be fair, the triforce is pretty.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 1, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> I don't think that having people who aren't as hardcore into something as I am get involved in that thing in any way diminishes my experience, however. Let's say you're at a sci fi con and there is a group of "bros" walking around bro-ing out about stuff. They may not have a complete collection of Asimov books at home, but they have enough of an interest in sci-fi to have fun at the convention. Meanwhile, I am over at booth A talking to dudes in full Klingon gear generally geeking out about how Voyager was awful and Picard was a better captain than Kirk. Their presence at the con isn't affecting my experience nor is it getting in the way of my connecting with people who share my interests.
> 
> My problem with people involved in the scene getting defensive about who does and does not get to call themselves a geek is how exclusionary and cliquey it is. Essentially it is saying this person is inferior to me because they are not as passionate about something as I am, or because they have interests that are considered mainstream compared to my interest in, say, Doctor Who. It's the same thing as an indie music fan sneering at someone who has taken an interest in indie music because the bands he likes aren't obscure enough.



This is why I stay out of the music thread here, too many times have a select few made passive comments about what others have posted. Claiming them trying to show off how "indie" they are. Why can't we just enjoy what we enjoy?


----------



## Melian (Oct 1, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> to be fair, the triforce is pretty.



It is. And actually, that wasn't the best example, because that particular chick wasn't trying to play up her love for the games or anything. Still, her level of LoZ ignorance is common enough among people who wear the gear.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 1, 2013)

Melian said:


> It is. And actually, that wasn't the best example, because that particular chick wasn't trying to play up her love for the games or anything. Still, her level of LoZ ignorance is common enough among people who wear the gear.



I'm just busting your balls lady. You know me, down with the herd! Burn them all and shit.


----------



## Melian (Oct 1, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm just busting your balls lady. You know me, down with the herd! Burn them all and shit.



Yep. I remember that time you burnt down all those churches. Classic Hozay.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 1, 2013)

I would go to a sci-fi convention, based solely on it being announced that Patrick Stewart would be there. Pffft if you don't like it.

Tangent:

I once dreamt I was on the Enterprise and was torn between my attraction to Picard and Worf and Riker crushing on me :happy:

However, Wesley Crusher was my first true Star Trek crush. I was always a sucker for pretty boys with big brown eyes and brown hair (especially intelligent ones) :wubu:


Just look at that face :batting:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 1, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> I would go to a sci-fi convention, based solely on it being announced that Patrick Stewart would be there. Pffft if you don't like it.
> 
> Tangent:
> 
> ...




Quill Qheaton LOL. I always rememeber that Family Guy episode! lol.


----------



## tankyguy (Oct 1, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> However, Wesley Crusher was my first true Star Trek crush. I was always a sucker for pretty boys with big brown eyes and brown hair (especially intelligent ones) :wubu:
> 
> 
> Just look at that face :batting:



_*He's history's greatest monster!*_


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 1, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Quill Qheaton LOL. I always rememeber that Family Guy episode! lol.





tankyguy said:


> _*He's history's greatest monster!*_




I am making voodoo dolls for you both!!:shocked:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 2, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> I am making voodoo dolls for you both!!:shocked:




Don't do that please no! :shocked:


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm a girl who loves video games, book, PnPs, Doctor Who and Firefly (amongst others). And I am regularly quizzed and my nerd-cred questioned by men to see if I'm worthy of being a fan. It's kind of ridiculous. The only geek sub-culture that hasn't done this to me is PnP. Do you know what makes someone worthy or a particular genre of geek-dom? Interest! That is all. I nor anybody else should need to go through an inquisition.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Oct 2, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> I am making voodoo dolls for you both!!:shocked:



Have you ever watched Tabletop on Youtube? Great series. Will Wheaton seems like the awesomest dude.


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay, maybe not the kind of nerd raging this thread is targeted at, but...

When people read something - mainly an article or study - and immediately take it as fact and throw it in the face of anyone who tries to argue on the contrary. My roommates were apparently bickering about microwaves and one posted this: http://usahitman.com/microwave-test/

The microwave-hating one started celebrating and it reminded me why I generally stay happily locked in my own room. People are fallible. There's no reason you should accept anything as factual just because it's written up all pretty.


----------



## tankyguy (Oct 2, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> Okay, maybe not the kind of nerd raging this thread is targeted at, but...
> 
> When people read something - mainly an article or study - and immediately take it as fact and throw it in the face of anyone who tries to argue on the contrary. My roommates were apparently bickering about microwaves and one posted this: http://usahitman.com/microwave-test/
> 
> The microwave-hating one started celebrating and it reminded me why I generally stay happily locked in my own room. People are fallible. There's no reason you should accept anything as factual just because it's written up all pretty.



Water has a genetic code. Learn sumfin' new every day.
:doh:


----------



## Tad (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep, everything you learn on-line is true!


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 3, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is why I stay out of the music thread here, too many times have a select few made passive comments about what others have posted. Claiming them trying to show off how "indie" they are. *Why can't we just enjoy what we enjoy?*


When I posted that song for you, I wasn't making fun. Ok, maybe I was joking on a certain level. But, honestly, I thought you would get something out of it, musically & culturally-speaking, that-is. And when I asked you about....living room shows...there was an earnestness in that as well. My concerns were totally real. (You still haven't really touched-on the issues of bathroom/kitchen use). The simple fact is: Hipsters and "scenes" and "scene-kids" are a reality. A fact of life. Something we all have to navigate our way around. And while I'm not trying, here, to defend every single instance that you're talking about (probably, the lion's share of which actually have nothing to do with either of us); but just that it's only fair to first deal with what's literally being-said, before reading so much between the lines.

That being said, I think criticism....a freely analytical and equally open-ended approach...directed towards how people try to make something beautiful is vital to any art. Telling people to just either "like" or ignore something is like saying they shouldn't dance. In the sense of how it's just one more level or dimension through which people can more fully engage-with a song (or anything)...to help give it a life of its own. Outside of the very limited range of existence as envisioned in the mind of its creator.

Being argumentative or difficult or, at times, combative-even, is just one logical extension of that. But, actually, it goes much further than just people fighting over which particular piece of music is better. Into how we contextualize all sorts of individual aspects, connections some of us want to highlight or maybe-even prioritize that others either have not yet made or, on hearing about it, don't think they should be. I digress. Anyway, I get that more people, on the balance, will tend to prefer just eating the sausage than getting to see how it's made? Perhaps in that way of how a just-decent poem speaks for itself more eloquently than a very good explanation of it. But let's not, so quickly, sell that experience short; which gives us (so many-of, any that really want-it) access into all of the different components and processes and mechanisms at work, which, in effect, ignites a kind of process of reverse engineering the things that have the power to awaken-us. Or put us to sleep. To know more about why and what for and how.



Amaranthine said:


> "_Okay, maybe not the kind of nerd raging this thread is targeted at, but...*The microwave-hating one started celebrating*...People are fallible. There's no reason you should accept anything as factual just because it's written up all pretty._"


Well, if it's DNA she's worried-out, I could totally help her with that....Tell her it's for science....and her health!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 3, 2013)

Yakatori said:


> When I posted that song for you, I wasn't making fun. Ok, maybe I was joking on a certain level. But, honestly, I thought you would get something out of it, musically & culturally-speaking, that-is. And when I asked you about....living room shows...there was an earnestness in that as well. My concerns were totally real. (You still haven't really touched-on the issues of bathroom/kitchen use). The simple fact is: Hipsters and "scenes" and "scene-kids" are a reality. A fact of life. Something we all have to navigate our way around. And while I'm not trying, here, to defend every single instance that you're talking about (probably, the lion's share of which actually have nothing to do with either of us); but just that it's only fair to first deal with what's literally being-said, before reading so much between the lines.
> 
> That being said, I think criticism....a freely analytical and equally open-ended approach...directed towards how people try to make something beautiful is vital to any art. Telling people to just either "like" or ignore something is like saying they shouldn't dance. In the sense of how it's just one more level or dimension through which people can more fully engage-with a song (or anything)...to help give it a life of its own. Outside of the very limited range of existence as envisioned in the mind of its creator.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you on everything, I just felt like I had to post to say that I wasn't necessarily talking about myself in my post. Just in general people saying "stop posting indie music, we get it you're hip" etc. It doesn't seem conducive to a thread where people are meant to share something. Is everyone going to like it, absolutely not, but there's a difference in sharing an opinion, telling someone they didn't like what was shared and just automatically being negative because you can be. 

Also, I'm extremely hard to upset or frazzle, nothing you've ever posted has done anything but open my eyes and shown me different views, and I thank you for that. Everything you post is a pleasure to read.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 7, 2013)

So in Star Trek 12 everything that happens after the Enterprise is knocked out of warp* takes place at a distance_ closer to Earth than the Moon is_ and yet nobody on Earth notices? There are no other ships orbiting the planet that is home to the Federation and no one on the surface sends a ship up to see what's going on and why there are star-ships battling in Earth's orbit? Seriously? *This *is one of the best reviewed Trek movies ever?!?
*rubs temples*

Note: I'm now officially in the "I don't get it" camp when it comes to Sherlock McStupidname's appeal.


*And if they only stopped because they were knocked out of warp 200,000 km from Earth then when exactly _were _they planning on stopping? One more millisecond in warp would've caused them to blow way past Earth. Jesus!


----------



## Mckee (Oct 8, 2013)

No spoilers, I promise.

Just saw "Gravity" and I really like it...but...a couple of things didn't sound right...

I mean...zero gravity, weightless...so, why you have to do that????

:doh:


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 9, 2013)

Nor "Trek-k*eR*." But I kind of like that cast. I think they look...and act...great. To me, their portrayals bring a real dimension to the characters. Not _competing_ with originals, as much as _complementing_ them, helping to better flesh them out.


----------



## freakyfred (Oct 13, 2013)

Since we're talking about Star Trek, I just got into a discussion with my sister about the things wrong with Into Darkness. Namely, why bother having Khan and why have him white. Bennjy Cabbagepatch is a fine actor but could they have at least gotten someone who bears at least some resemblance to Ricardo Montalban. 

The "explanation" really bugs me too. The officers from the department Khan was in have to change their face or some bullshit. Thanks JJ, nice to know you can change a character's race on a whim to rake in more dough from bigots or whatever.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 13, 2013)

I would expect that the next Trek movie is going to involve saving the whales in the center of the galaxy. 

Ender's Game on November 1st!
Thor: The Dark World on November 8th! 
Desolation of Smaug on December 13th!


----------



## Archetypus (Oct 19, 2013)

The Muppets & Lady GaGa Thanksgiving Spectacular.

Disney has ruined everything I love...


----------



## Goreki (Oct 19, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> The Muppets & Lady GaGa Thanksgiving Spectacular.
> 
> Disney has ruined everything I love...


I saw a picture of that and have been trying to remind myself that the muppets have always had a thing for celebrity appearances and that it's not the end of the world.
Certainly doesn't bode too well for it though. Ugh!


----------



## freakyfred (Oct 19, 2013)

That sounds cute actually. It's the Muppets so everything is going to be good ol' fashioned fun and tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 19, 2016)

Cobra Verde said:


> Oh, has it finished playing yet?
> 
> I never imagined I'd pass on seeing a _Hobbit _adaptation but the very thought of draaaaaagggging a 320-page book into 3 long-ass movies makes me want to crop-dust New Zealand with anthrax.
> 
> ...


Oh, my sweet summer child, what do you know of shitty fantasy adaptations?
Bitching is for the winter, my not-so-little lord, when "20 good men" can sneak in and out of a military camp and destroy its entire supplies. Bitching is for when it turns out you can just walk _around_ Moat Cailin, and every major female character has a rape scene added while the king burns his only child and heir at the stake because it snows a little too much in the North despite apparently being within walking distance of Winterfell, and 2 failed screenwriters get to be the ones to end the series first.


----------

